# RESURRECTION - Trial by POWER!!!



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2007)

New program, New Journal!!!

New routine
*Angel-ized 5x5*!!!  

Mon.
Squats 5x5
Leg Press (r/p)
SLDL's alternated w/ Leg Curls (r/p)
Calve Raises (r/p)

Wed.
Flat BB Bench 5x5
Seated Military Press (r/p)
CG Bench (r/p)
Dips alternated w/ Pushdowns (r/p)

Fri.
Deadlifts 5x5
Dorian Rows alternated w/ Seated rows (r/p)
Hyperextensions (r/p)
BB Curls (r/p)

This is the rough draft, will/might change exercises as needed/wanted!!!


*Today 2-19-07*

*RC = 3/1/explode/1*

*Squats ATF*
225x5
275x5
295x5
315x5
325x5
*Went light, getting form and bar/feet placement!!!*

*Leg Press*
540x12
r/p 10 seconds
540x5
r/p 10 seconds
540x3

*Calve Presses*
540x17
r/p 10 seconds
540x7
r/p 10 seconds
540x5

*SLDL's*
225x11
r/p 10 seconds
225x4
r/p 10 seconds
225x2

Stopped all 1-2 reps shy of failure, going light to get form and technique down!!! Pausing in the hole was an experience!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 19, 2007)

nice workouts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 19, 2007)

You're lookin pretty serious here ... good to see man keep up the strong mindset


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 19, 2007)

Archangel said:


> New program, New Journal!!!







> Pausing in the hole was an experience!!!



Yes it is, but how did you like the squats?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Get this man a glass of water! Wow! Godzilla returns.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2007)

Arch your a beast bud!  Glad to see a new journal can't wait to see how this routine pans out!


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

I read the new journal title and was like thats right this will get interesting. I like the routine Archie.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks like fun!  Good luck with it!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> nice workouts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you Brother Bad!!!



BoneCrusher said:


> You're lookin pretty serious here ... good to see man keep up the strong mindset


Thanks for stoppin in Brother Crusher, appreciate that!!!



Triple Threat said:


> Yes it is, but how did you like the squats?


I actualy LOVED the feel, felt more slid and secure, if that makes sense!!!



Bakerboy said:


> Get this man a glass of water! Wow! Godzilla returns.


Thank you for that encouragement my Friend, appreciate that!!!



DeadBolt said:


> Arch your a beast bud!  Glad to see a new journal can't wait to see how this routine pans out!


Brother Bolt, thank you so much my Friend, thats 2 of us, hopefully good enough to compete in Powerlifting someday!!!



Double D said:


> I read the new journal title and was like thats right this will get interesting. I like the routine Archie.


Glad you like the new routine, looking forward to seeing where this takes me!!!



Pylon said:


> Looks like fun!  Good luck with it!


Thank you for the well wishes, appreciate that my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

I think you will get the best of both worlds. I believe there will be some dense muscle attained along with the same good old stuff that is all about a bodybuilders workout.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> I think you will get the best of both worlds. I believe there will be some dense muscle attained along with the same good old stuff that is all about a bodybuilders workout.



 Sounds good to me!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2007)

*Today 2-21-07*

*RC=3/pause/explode/pause*

*Chest/Delts/Triceps*

*Flat BB Bench*
225x5
245x5
255x5
265x5
275x5

*Incline DB Press*
60x15
r/p 10 seconds
60x10
r/p 10 seconds
60x6

*Seated Military Press*
185x10
r/p 10 seconds
185x4
r/p 10 seconds
185x2

*CG Bench Press*
225x8
r/p 10 seconds
225x4
r/p 10 seconds
225x2


*Rotator Cuff work*

Going Light to get form down, pausing for a complete 1 count to prepare for actual meet!!!

Also on a side note, ALL secondary work I'm aiming for higher reps, with a minimum of 10 reps on first mini set!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Damn incredible bench numbers Archie!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 21, 2007)

Your light days would squish me like a bug.  AA = inspiration in a can.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Your light days would squish me like a bug.  AA = inspiration in a can.



 Me too. Looking good Archie! Can't wait until you do a meet. How much do you weigh right now and what weight are you hoping to compete at?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2007)

It will be interesting to see what Arch can do once he starts hitting singles.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Exactly!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2007)

They'll up his gym membership price to cover the cost of all the new plates he'll be requesting.  

"What do you mean you won't let me bench press you?  Either get me some more iron or hang on to this bar!"


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 22, 2007)

lol arch is a strong man with an insane work ethic awesome workout s when arch starts hitting triples doubles and singles..........everyone on IM will bowdown


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Damn incredible bench numbers Archie!!!


Thank you Brother D2, appreciate that!!!



Bakerboy said:


> Your light days would squish me like a bug.  AA = inspiration in a can.


  I've seen your w/o's Brother BB, don't sell yourself short my Friend!!! Thank you for the encouragement!!!



Rocco32 said:


> Me too. Looking good Archie! Can't wait until you do a meet. How much do you weigh right now and what weight are you hoping to compete at?


Thank you Brother Rocco, I think I'm hovering around 245 or so, wanna get down below 230 or so I think?!! 



Triple Threat said:


> It will be interesting to see what Arch can do once he starts hitting singles.


Thanks for the encouragement as well Brother Triple, you guys help me out tremendously!!!



Double D said:


> Exactly!!!!!


 



Pylon said:


> They'll up his gym membership price to cover the cost of all the new plates he'll be requesting.
> 
> "What do you mean you won't let me bench press you?  Either get me some more iron or hang on to this bar!"


  Sounds good to me, well except the part about upping my membership fees, LOL!!!



WantItBad said:


> lol arch is a strong man with an insane work ethic awesome workout s when arch starts hitting triples doubles and singles..........everyone on IM will bowdown


Thank you Brother Bad, your vote of confidence means ALOT to me my Friend!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> *Today 2-21-07*
> 
> *Rotator Cuff work*
> 
> ...


Archie do you have cuff issues?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2007)

Strong looking lifts AA!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2007)

Arch, how long are you planning to run the 5x5 for before starting to go to lower reps?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Archie do you have cuff issues?


Don't really know, my strength continues to progress, and it hasn't hurt since I started on GLC2000!!! I think it might be bursitus, not sure!!! You know anything about cuffs???



yellowmoomba said:


> Strong looking lifts AA!!


Thanks Brother YM, comin from you that means ALOT!!! 



Triple Threat said:


> Arch, how long are you planning to run the 5x5 for before starting to go to lower reps?


I'm sticking with the current routine for at least 4 weeks and then not sure!!! To be honest, lower reps intimidate me!!! However if I go the Heavy Duty route, I will be doing 3 reps max, so we'll see!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> You know anything about cuffs???



Sure do.  First you start off with a sensual massage.  As she starts to relax, attach one end of the cuffs to the bed post.  Then, slowly attach the other end to her ankle.  Repeat for the other ankle.  Then use two more cuffs to do the same to her wrists.  Then as she's lying there ...     Wait a minute.  Those aren't the cuffs you were talking about, right?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Sure do.  First you start off with a sensual massage.  As she starts to relax, attach one end of the cuffs to the bed post.  Then, slowly attach the other end to her ankle.  Repeat for the other ankle.  Then use two more cuffs to do the same to her wrists.  Then as she's lying there ...     Wait a minute.  Those aren't the cuffs you were talking about, right?



Those are EXACTLY the cuffs I was talkin about!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2007)

*Today 2-23-07

Back/Biceps/Abs*

*Deadlifts (Thick bar)*
225x5
275x5
315x5
335x5
355x5

*Dorian Rows*
135/side(270 total)x10
r/p 10 seconds
135/side(270 total)x4
r/p 10 seconds
135/side(270 total)x3

*Hyperextensions (Matrix Machine) ss w/Nitro Abs*
205x15 / 210x15
205x6  /  210x10

*BB Spider Curls*
80x10
r/p 10 seconds
80x3
r/p 10 seconds
80x2

Deads are slow to come to me, trying to get form down so don't make fun of my #'s please!!! Also went with the thicker bar to work on grip as well, I'm really starting to like these, does that make me sick??? LOL!!!

Also didn't really care for the hyperextensions on the machine, someone was on the manual one so next time I will use the other one, a better stretch and feel I would imagine!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 23, 2007)

Archangel said:


> *Today 2-23-07*
> 
> *Back/Biceps/Abs*
> 
> ...


 
damn AA, that's a killer workout there! 270 on the barbell rows? no shit?  THAT is impressive


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2007)

Looking great Archie! And those Deads are nothing to laugh at buddy...esp with a thick bar. Props on working on grip right from the start


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2007)

Just spotted this new journal.

Love it, love it, love it!!!  I had my reservations about you mixing pure power and rest/pause, but so far it looks awesome dawg!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> damn AA, that's a killer workout there! 270 on the barbell rows? no shit?  THAT is impressive


Thank you Brother 20, appreciate the encouragement my Friend!!!



Rocco32 said:


> Looking great Archie! And those Deads are nothing to laugh at buddy...esp with a thick bar. Props on working on grip right from the start


Thank you also Brother Rocco, yes sir the thick bar adds a COMPLETELY different feel doesn't it???



JerseyDevil said:


> Just spotted this new journal.
> 
> Love it, love it, love it!!!  I had my reservations about you mixing pure power and rest/pause, but so far it looks awesome dawg!


Brother JD, Glad you found your way here, Always a pleasure to hear from you my Friend!!! Glad you like it too!!! Thank you SO much!!!  



Pylon said:


>


  Thank you Brother Pylon, Many thanks!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 24, 2007)

two words- You're strong


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 24, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Deads are slow to come to me, trying to get form down so don't make fun of my #'s please!!! Also went with the thicker bar to work on grip as well, I'm really starting to like these, *does that make me sick*??? LOL!!!



Yes it does, very much so.    Welcome to the club.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 24, 2007)

Looking very good, AA! Do you every do trap bar deadlifts? Thick bar stuff is sooo much harder. Impressive stuff; as usual.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> two words- You're strong


Thank you Brother Bad, appreciate that!!!



Triple Threat said:


> Yes it does, very much so.    Welcome to the club.


 Thank you for the Welcome my Friend!!!



Bakerboy said:


> Looking very good, AA! Do you every do trap bar deadlifts? Thick bar stuff is sooo much harder. Impressive stuff; as usual.


Thank you too Brother BB!!! No the Gym doesn't have a trap bar, wish it did!!! It is different, but I actually liked it!!! Again, thank you for your encouragement!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 25, 2007)

Whoa lets go arch where some more workouts?!?!?

I didn't post any all week so I need to at least look at other peoples LOL!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't beleive I missed this new journal earlier this week....you are off to an AWSOME start Arch!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Whoa lets go arch where some more workouts?!?!?
> 
> I didn't post any all week so I need to at least look at other peoples LOL!


  Holy cow man, your a slave driver LOL!!! Just for you down below!!!



b_reed23 said:


> I can't beleive I missed this new journal earlier this week....you are off to an AWSOME start Arch!!!


Glad to have ya Sister Billie, always appreciate your encouraging words!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2007)

*Today 2-26-07

SQUAT Day*

*RC=3/pause/explode/pause*

*SQUATS (ATF)*
245x5
285x5
315x5
335x5
355x5

*LEG PRESS*
540x12
r/p 10 seconds
540x4
r/p 10 seconds
540x3

*LEG CURLS*
285x15
r/p 10 seconds
285x5
r/p 10 seconds
285x3

*CALVE EXTENSIONS*
540x20
r/p 10 seconds
540x13
r/p 10 seconds
540x6


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 26, 2007)

Deisel weights there bro!!!!  Good work!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 26, 2007)

Fantastic pause squats Arch!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 26, 2007)

Archie, question if I may..... Are you gonna ramp the whole time?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Deisel weights there bro!!!!  Good work!


Thank you Brother Bolt, appreciate your support!!!



Bakerboy said:


> Fantastic pause squats Arch!


Thank you as well my Friend, my wheels will be feeling that tomorrow!!! 



WantItBad said:


> Archie, question if I may..... Are you gonna ramp the whole time?


Brother Bad, only on the Big 3, the other work will only go up when I HIT 10-12 reps on the first mini-set!!! Hope that makes sense!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 26, 2007)

Holy Crap Arch!!! When I grow up, can I be like you???

Man, awesome workouts.  Monstrous weights!!!!  
This workout not only takes a strong body, but also a strong mind and Arch, your mind is pure iron...

Good luck my friend


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2007)

fantasma62 said:


> Holy Crap Arch!!! When I grow up, can I be like you???
> 
> Man, awesome workouts.  Monstrous weights!!!!
> This workout not only takes a strong body, but also a strong mind and Arch, your mind is pure iron...
> ...



  Your killin me Brother Tony!!!


Thank you for the encouragement my Friend, your kind words mean more than you know!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 27, 2007)

355x5 squats is very massive!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> 355x5 squats is very massive!



Thank you BRother D2, appreciate that!!!

Heres hopin the Best for your shoulder my Friend!!!


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 27, 2007)

Quotes from 'luke' .... Darth vadar for an avatar.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2007)

Luke95 said:


> Quotes from 'luke' .... Darth vadar for an avatar.


Don't even go there.  Maybe I misunderstood, but I'm thinking you are way off base.  The 'dark side' means switching from BBing to PLing.  Get it?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2007)

I honestly thought that was Trips posting at first...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2007)

Luke95 said:


> Quotes from 'luke' .... Darth vadar for an avatar.


Oh no you didn't!!! 



JerseyDevil said:


> Don't even go there.  Maybe I misunderstood, but I'm thinking you are way off base.  The 'dark side' means switching from BBing to PLing.  Get it?


You are exactly right Brother JD, thanks for gettin my back my Friend!!! Thats the reason I picked Vader as my avi (Hope Brother Triple doesn't mind) since I fought the temptation as long as I could, but eventually was overcome by the "dark side"!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I honestly thought that was Trips posting at first...



  Now I feel bad, should I change it and leave Brother Triple with it???


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2007)

No no no, I'm on board now!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2007)

Pylon said:


> No no no, I'm on board now!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 28, 2007)

damn look what I started around here.  the Force is strong around here lately, that's for sure, especially in this journal Arch.....awesome work Darth


----------



## DOMS (Feb 28, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Oh no you didn't!!!



Go get him!   Just a word of advice:  Let the Emperor kill him first, then kill the Emperor.  Just my two cents...

Nice job on the Squats, Brother Archangel!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 28, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Go get him! Just a word of advice: Let the Emperor kill him first, then kill the Emperor. Just my two cents...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2007)

First of all, great job on the squats.  
Second, keep the avi.  The more the merrier.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 28, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


>


----------



## Double D (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey Archie glad to see all is well here. 

Heres to you and your family.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> damn look what I started around here.  the Force is strong around here lately, that's for sure, especially in this journal Arch.....awesome work Darth


Thank you Darth 20, appreciate that my Friend!!!



DOMS said:


> Go get him!   Just a word of advice:  Let the Emperor kill him first, then kill the Emperor.  Just my two cents...
> 
> Nice job on the Squats, Brother Archangel!


Got it, kill ............. um................... who first???  
Thank you for the compliment my Friend!!!



Stewart20 said:


>


 



Triple Threat said:


> First of all, great job on the squats.
> Second, keep the avi.  The more the merrier.


First, Thank you, I appreciate that more than you know!!!
Second, Thank you, glad you don't mind!!!



Double D said:


> Hey Archie glad to see all is well here.
> 
> Heres to you and your family.


Appreciate that immensly my Friend!!! Heres to you and yours as well Brother D2!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2007)

*Today 2-28-07*

*RC=3/1/explode/1*

*CHEST/DELTS/TRICEPS*

*Flat BB Bench*
235x5
255x5
265x5
275x5
285x5

*Incline DB Presses*
65x16
r/p 10 seconds
65x8
r/p 10 seconds
65x4

*Seated Military Press*
205x8
r/p 10 seconds
205x4
r/p 10 seconds
205x2

*Dips*
BWx12
r/p 10 seconds
BWx4
r/p 10 seconds
BWx2


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2007)

Dang, dude.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2007)

Looking good, Arch.  How's that last set of 5 feel?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Dang, dude.


  Thank you Brother Pylon!!!




Triple Threat said:


> Looking good, Arch.  How's that last set of 5 feel?


Thank you Brother Triple, to be honest, at the cadence I was using, I prolly had 3 more in me, I'm really enjoying this routine!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2007)

3 more?  what happened to leaving everything on the floor?  Slacker!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 28, 2007)

holla back pimpin jesus ....................... again ur strong


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hiya ARchie-
As always..the workouts are looking super human!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 1, 2007)

That's some good weight you are moving on your military presses Arch- but isn't it hard on your back to lift that heavy seated?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2007)

Pylon said:


> 3 more?  what happened to leaving everything on the floor?  Slacker!


You know I feel like a slacker, but I don't wanna go to failure on this, too much imo!!! I do on the secondary work though!!!  



WantItBad said:


> holla back pimpin jesus ....................... again ur strong


Thank you Brother Bad, appreciate that!!!





Burner02 said:


> Hiya ARchie-
> As always..the workouts are looking super human!


Thank you SO much Brother Burner!!! Hope all is well for you my Friend!!!




Bakerboy said:


> That's some good weight you are moving on your military presses Arch- but isn't it hard on your back to lift that heavy seated?


Thank you Brother BB, your right, it is a little hard, I might try to switch it up next time!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

5x5 with 285!!!! Thats pretty massive to me!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> 5x5 with 285!!!! Thats pretty massive to me!!!!



Thank you BRother D2, appreciate that very much!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

I appreciate the massive numbers!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2007)

*Today 3-2-07

BACK/BICEPS/ABS*

*Deadlifts*
275x5
315x5
335x5
355x5
375x5   ripped my hand on 4th rep!!! 

*Seated Nautilus Rows*
135(270)x11
r/p 10 seconds
135(270)x4
r/p 10 seconds
135(270)x2 1/2

*Hyperextensions*
BW+45x10
r/p 10 seconds
BW+45x4
r/p 10 seconds
BW+45x4

*BB Preacher Curls*
90x10
r/p 10 seconds
90x4
r/p 10 seconds
90x2 + 3 x-reps

*Incline Situps*
BWx15
r/p 10 seconds
BWx5
r/p 10 seconds
BWx3


Using the thick bar for grip work as well on Deads, and I felt my hand rip on the 4th rep, as I set it down I looked (stupid me) and switched grip and did the last one!!! Any ideas on preventing that, or is that part of the territory???


----------



## Pylon (Mar 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the hand.  If it was a regular occurrence, I would suggest a good lotion, but I wouldn't worry about a one time deal.  Happens sometimes.  I did it once doing bench presses.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2007)

Workouts looking solid as h***. 

I mean they look fueled by a higher authority!  Awesome power buddy.  The hand will heal.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Sorry to hear about the hand.  If it was a regular occurrence, I would suggest a good lotion, but I wouldn't worry about a one time deal.  Happens sometimes.  I did it once doing bench presses.


Thanks my Friend, I guess your right, it just made me wonder, ya know?!?




JerseyDevil said:


> Workouts looking solid as h***.
> 
> I mean they look fueled by a higher authority!  Awesome power buddy.  The hand will heal.


Thank you Brother JD, your kind words of encouragement, mean ALOT to me my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2007)

Archangel said:


> *Deadlifts
> 275x5
> 315x5
> 335x5
> ...


*

I have found that chalk helps.  In time, the hands will toughen.  Callouses are your friends.  

You'll be repping DLs with 4 plates soon!*


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I have found that chalk helps.  In time, the hands will toughen.  Callouses are your friends.
> 
> You'll be repping DLs with 4 plates soon!



  chalk, hadn't thought about that!!! 

Thanks for the advice, will definatly look into that!!!
4 wheels??? Heres hopin my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice workout like normal Archie.


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 3, 2007)

Hell of a workout Arch.  Man, you ripped your hand?  as bad as that sounds, I agree, chalk will toughen up your hands after a while.  

I hope your hand gets better....

Adios....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout like normal Archie.


Thank you Brother D2!!! 




fantasma62 said:


> Hell of a workout Arch.  Man, you ripped your hand?  as bad as that sounds, I agree, chalk will toughen up your hands after a while.
> 
> I hope your hand gets better....
> 
> Adios....


Thank you too Brother Tony!!! Yes Sir, first time ever, but oh well, chalk here I come, LOL!!!






On a side note, a guy at the gym mentioned I could prevent that if I wore gloves and strapped up, I said "your right, but I have to work on my grip as well, plus I can't use either in a meet"  

He said........................ Oh, yeah, your right!!!

And he proceeded to strap up and do CURLS!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice.  Try applying a 45 lb plate to his head, gentle but firm.  See if that helps.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2007)

Archangel said:


> And he proceeded to strap up and do CURLS!!!



Another candidate for the club, huh?


----------



## Double D (Mar 4, 2007)

You know Archie. Me and you are almost evenly matched with strength. Your dead numbers are close to mine, as well as your bench numbers. I am humbled to be in any category with you!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 4, 2007)

That's it.  D, you have to at least come into town to visit sometime.  We'll get a workout scheduled for you guys to lift...and...um...I'll watch or hand out mints or something.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 4, 2007)

Did you have fun at the Arnold?  I thought about you and the others there all weekend and was hating that I could not go this year


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 4, 2007)

i wish i could afford to go to those kinda things....the arnold that is


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice.  Try applying a 45 lb plate to his head, gentle but firm.  See if that helps.


  



Triple Threat said:


> Another candidate for the club, huh?


   Things that make you say  





Double D said:


> You know Archie. Me and you are almost evenly matched with strength. Your dead numbers are close to mine, as well as your bench numbers. I am humbled to be in any category with you!


I thank you my Friend, as well am I!!!



Pylon said:


> That's it.  D, you have to at least come into town to visit sometime.  We'll get a workout scheduled for you guys to lift...and...um...I'll watch or hand out mints or something.


  I wouldn't be much in the way of competition, I've seen what he can do!!! But now those mints on the other hand sound kinda good!!!



Devlin said:


> Did you have fun at the Arnold?  I thought about you and the others there all weekend and was hating that I could not go this year


Sister Devlin, didn't go either, my Father and I arent on speaking terms, so out trip went out the window!!! 



WantItBad said:


> i wish i could afford to go to those kinda things....the arnold that is


Brother Bad, I would HIGHLY suggest you save the money throughout this year and go, it is INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2007)

*Today 3-5-07

Lower Day*

*RC=3/1/explode/1*

*Squats ATF*
255x5
285x5
325x5
345x5
385x5

*Leg Press*
600x12
r/p
600x4
r/p
600x2

*Lying Leg Curls (New Machine)*
120x15
r/p
120x4
r/p
120x2

*Hammer Strength Toe Raises*
360x21
r/p
360x12
r/p
360x9


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2007)

Sir Arch

and...uh  

You are da man!

Good to see you're not liftin' heavy or anything!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 5, 2007)

Holy Shitballs Batman....

Señor Arch, that was a wicked workout.  I am glad I didn't read this in front of my wife, otherwise she'd be rethinking our arrangement .....


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 5, 2007)

Great squats Arch!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about you and your father.  I Know there isn't much I can say except I hope things workout in a way that suits everyone.  

Ohh and great workouts


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Sir Arch
> 
> and...uh
> 
> ...


  Not me, stayin away from dem der Heavy weights!!!
Thank you sincerely my Friend, I appreciate the compliment!!!



fantasma62 said:


> Holy Shitballs Batman....
> 
> Señor Arch, that was a wicked workout.  I am glad I didn't read this in front of my wife, otherwise she'd be rethinking our arrangement .....


  Your killin me my Friend, thank you for the kind words!!!



Bakerboy said:


> Great squats Arch!


Thank you Brother BB, appreciate that!!!



Devlin said:


> I am so sorry to hear about you and your father.  I Know there isn't much I can say except I hope things workout in a way that suits everyone.
> 
> Ohh and great workouts


Thank you SO much on BOTH accounts, appreciate that MORE than you know!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2007)

*Today 3-7-07

Push Day*

*RC=3/1/explode/1*

*CHEST*
*Flat BB Bench Press*
245x5
265x5
275x5
285x5
295x5 *(PR)*

*Incline DB Press*
70x16
r/p
70x5
r/p
70x3

*DELTS*
*Seated Military Press*
205x8
r/p
205x4
r/p
205x2

*TRICEPS*
*CG Bench Press*
225x10
r/p
225x4
r/p
225x1



Bench is starting to get a little tough, maybe had 1 or 2 more reps at 295, this is however the heaviest I have tried, and next time I will attempt the 300 range, NEVER been there!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2007)

A quick question.....................
Does chalk help w/ the grip like a glove/strap or will the bar still slip possibly ripping my hand again??? Thats what I think happened, I have not used straps/gloves or anything, just curious!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 8, 2007)

Congrats on the PR  

Wish I could answer your question, but I can't.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2007)

Devlin said:


> I am so sorry to hear about you and your father. I Know there isn't much I can say except I hope things workout in a way that suits everyone.
> 
> Ohh and great workouts


What happened with you and your dad Arch?  I went back in your journal and didn't see anything.  I am being nosey yes, but I want to help.  PM me if you want.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 8, 2007)

Woo hoo 300 on the way!! I think you get your "superhuman" sticker for that.  That's an elite club!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice leg workout the other day!!   

Keep it up!


----------



## Luke95 (Mar 8, 2007)

Take care and good health to you buddy!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 9, 2007)

Archangel said:


> A quick question.....................
> Does chalk help w/ the grip like a glove/strap or will the bar still slip possibly ripping my hand again??? Thats what I think happened, I have not used straps/gloves or anything, just curious!!!


 
IMO, chalk is a MUST when dealing with heavy weights.  While it won't necessarily give you a grip "advantage" like staps might, using chalk definitely gives you a more solid feel on the bar.  your hands feel like they are "locked" into the bar when you start your reps.  you still need a strong grip to hold the heavy weights, but it helps a lot


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 9, 2007)

Archangel said:


> A quick question.....................
> Does chalk help w/ the grip like a glove/strap or will the bar still slip possibly ripping my hand again??? Thats what I think happened, I have not used straps/gloves or anything, just curious!!!


 
If I am correct, with the strap you are still gripping the bar but the strap makes sure that the bar stays in place.  Me, I am a big wimp and will put on gloves to lift anything.

By the way Arch, monster leg workout.  You are my hero...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2007)

Devlin said:


> Congrats on the PR
> 
> Wish I could answer your question, but I can't.


Thank you Sister Devlin, just being in my journal with your positive feedback helps more than you know!!!



JerseyDevil said:


> What happened with you and your dad Arch?  I went back in your journal and didn't see anything.  I am being nosey yes, but I want to help.  PM me if you want.


Well its kinda a long story, but to sum it up, My Brother who has twins is the "favorite" in that I'm the "step" son of my Dads wife, so you can see where this is going. Anyway they see the twins like 4-5 times a week, spend the night, and watch them EVERY weekend and they don't see my daughter at all!!! Now I understand that I'm the stepson (I do NOT feel like this, I have 2 stepsons that I love with ALL my heart, thats why this hurts so much) But my daughter is the ONLY girl, and the First Grandchild, and they literally kick her to the side, they didn't even get her a Christmas present   And I confronted my Dad about it, and he said I was being disrespectful and unappreciative about and to them!!! So I said that it If thats how you feel I'm sorry, but my Daughter is MORE important to me than life, and I didn't understand how they could treat her like that, and then they both started saying we where the problem and that we are crazy and that they have no time or energy to continue on with the relationship!!! So I said, Goodbye!!! Havn't talked to them in about a Month, but I feel great, my wife and family are ALL I got, so its their loss imo!!! Sorry to ramble and rant, you asked, LOL!!!



Bakerboy said:


> Woo hoo 300 on the way!! I think you get your "superhuman" sticker for that.  That's an elite club!


 Sweet, I must admit I'm a little intimidated by it though!!!





yellowmoomba said:


> Nice leg workout the other day!!
> 
> Keep it up!


Thank you Brother YM!!!



Luke95 said:


> Take care and good health to you buddy!


You too my Friend, you'll be missed!!!



Stewart20 said:


> IMO, chalk is a MUST when dealing with heavy weights.  While it won't necessarily give you a grip "advantage" like staps might, using chalk definitely gives you a more solid feel on the bar.  your hands feel like they are "locked" into the bar when you start your reps.  you still need a strong grip to hold the heavy weights, but it helps a lot


Got it and am lookin into getting some!!! Thanks for the input my Friend!!!



fantasma62 said:


> If I am correct, with the strap you are still gripping the bar but the strap makes sure that the bar stays in place.  Me, I am a big wimp and will put on gloves to lift anything.
> 
> By the way Arch, monster leg workout.  You are my hero...


Your not a wimp, different strokes for different folks my Friend!!! Lift on!!!
Thank you for the compliment too!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2007)

*Today - PULL *

*Deadlifts*
285x5
325x5
345x5   ripped hand again!!!
365x5  
385x2   Had to stop, hand was bleeding and my partner said its not worth it, heal it and HIT it next week!!!

*Dorian Rows*
140(280)x11
r/p
140(280)x5
r/p
140(280)x2 1/2

*Spider Curls*
90x6
r/p
90x3
r/p
90x1 1/2

On a side note, was already bummed about missing my 5 on the last set of Deads, but was loading the Plate loaded Preacher curls, while this lady watched me, and as I turned to get another plate, she jumped in and started taking off what I had put on, I said excuse me ma'am, but I was getting ready to do that, and she said "F you" I'm here now!!! I was shocked and looked at my partner and asked did she say what I thought she said??? He kinda laughed and said, uh.......... yeah.............. Then I turned to her and she had exactly 10 pounds on it, I looked at her and said, you know there is a machine over there that could prolly handle all that weight!!! She said "F you" again, and I leaned on the preacher bench and said................. Not on your best day or my worst day!!! I have just about lost all faith in humanity, why can't people just be nice???
Sorry to ramble yet again, just couldn't believe her!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 9, 2007)

Arch I can really sympathize with you and the situation with your dad.  My dad was a step son. My sister was the first grandchild and I was the second grandchild.  All was well until my dad's half brother (the favorite son) had a child shortly after I came into the world.  Then my sister and I got passed over in favor of the favorite son and his child.  My dad's stepmom always viewed him  as the other woman's child and we got the shit end of the stick.  As I got older I saw what was happening and at one point in my life (during a "family" Christmas diner) things went sore and I severed ties with my dad's family.  I don't regret my decision, if anything I wish I had made the decision sooner.  The treatment my dad and our family received was painful and I'm glad to see you standing up for your family.  


As for the woman at the gym  You are a much better person than me.  I probably would have flipped out on her  I am very frustrated with people these days.  They are rude, in a hurry and could careless how their actions affect others.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2007)

Devlin said:


> Arch I can really sympathize with you and the situation with your dad.  My dad was a step son. My sister was the first grandchild and I was the second grandchild.  All was well until my dad's half brother (the favorite son) had a child shortly after I came into the world.  Then my sister and I got passed over in favor of the favorite son and his child.  My dad's stepmom always viewed him  as the other woman's child and we got the shit end of the stick.  As I got older I saw what was happening and at one point in my life (during a "family" Christmas diner) things went sore and I severed ties with my dad's family.  I don't regret my decision, if anything I wish I had made the decision sooner.  The treatment my dad and our family received was painful and I'm glad to see you standing up for your family.
> 
> 
> As for the woman at the gym  You are a much better person than me.  I probably would have flipped out on her  I am very frustrated with people these days.  They are rude, in a hurry and could careless how their actions affect others.



You HIT the nail on the head, Thank you SO much for understanding!!! You are a sincere and special kind of person, I thank you from the bottom of my heart!!!

  Next time she 's there, I'll call ya, tel ya where to meet her, lOL!!! I hear ya, people are just plain RUDE!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 9, 2007)

Damn Archie you are so right! Do you see this lady often? Thats insane, I dont take rude people well and I think it showed the true MAN you are in this case! Very impressive Archie. You are my hero for sure.


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh Arch, I am so sorry that you had to go thru that with your beautiful daughter. Anybody hurts me, I'll take it and run. I can take it, I am a big boy. As you know, I have a daughter about the same as yours and I don't respond kindly to anyone hurting my daughter, whether she knows it or not.
Let that be the last time that your step dad ever decides to take you and your beautiful family for granted...I pray that you and your family and happy and in harmony, you surely deserve it...

Regarding the woman at the gym, that sucks. She knows that you are not going to do anything to her because she's a woman and you are a big guy, so she takes advantage of one of the nicest, kindest human beings that I know...well, write to; although I hope that one day I can shake your hand and have our kids play together. That's from the bottom of my heart chief...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2007)

Archangel said:


> A quick question.....................
> Does chalk help w/ the grip like a glove/strap or will the bar still slip possibly ripping my hand again??? Thats what I think happened, I have not used straps/gloves or anything, just curious!!!



If the skin is ripping because you are losing the grip, then chalk will help, since the bar won't slip.  I've reached the point where I've got some good callouses going.  Every once in a while one tears a little,  but they never get to the point where they bleed.  If you're going to be doing heavy DLs, chalk is a must.

And as for the rude woman at the gym, she's lucky she didn't get a smiting.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Well its kinda a long story, but to sum it up, My Brother who has twins is the "favorite" in that I'm the "step" son of my Dads wife, so you can see where this is going. Anyway they see the twins like 4-5 times a week, spend the night, and watch them EVERY weekend and they don't see my daughter at all!!! Now I understand that I'm the stepson (I do NOT feel like this, I have 2 stepsons that I love with ALL my heart, thats why this hurts so much) But my daughter is the ONLY girl, and the First Grandchild, and they literally kick her to the side, they didn't even get her a Christmas present  And I confronted my Dad about it, and he said I was being disrespectful and unappreciative about and to them!!! So I said that it If thats how you feel I'm sorry, but my Daughter is MORE important to me than life, and I didn't understand how they could treat her like that, and then they both started saying we where the problem and that we are crazy and that they have no time or energy to continue on with the relationship!!! So I said, Goodbye!!! Havn't talked to them in about a Month, but I feel great, my wife and family are ALL I got, so its their loss imo!!! Sorry to ramble and rant, you asked, LOL!!!


You SHOULD rant!  That is horrible and you did the right thing.  Didn't even get Lil Bit a Xmas present?  Twins or no twins, that is down right cold.  Am I understanding that this is your mother, and she is acting this way?

I have two stepkids, twins both 14.  I have no kids of my own.  But I couldn't even imagine turning my back on them.  I had a stepchild from my first marriage, we were divorced 9 years ago when she was 19.  I STILL keep in contact with her and we are 600 miles apart.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2007)

Devlin said:


> As for the woman at the gym  You are a much better person than me. I probably would have flipped out on her  I am very frustrated with people these days. They are rude, in a hurry and could careless how their actions affect others.


Gee Dev, so even after moving from Cherry Hill, NJ to KY, people still act like they do here?  That surprises me.  I lived in Dayton, OH for 17 years, and while rude people are everywhere, for the most part people in that part of the country are much better behaved then their east coast counterparts.  Here in Jersey, rudeness is pretty much an art form.  They actually brag about it.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 11, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Gee Dev, so even after moving from Cherry Hill, NJ to KY, people still act like they do here?  That surprises me.  I lived in Dayton, OH for 17 years, and while rude people are everywhere, for the most part people in that part of the country are much better behaved then their east coast counterparts.  Here in Jersey, rudeness is pretty much an art form.  They actually brag about it.



They are not as bad as NJ, but yes we do have some rude people here.  I hate to say it but some of the rude people are teens that have moved here from other places.  Some are teens/young adults that think their shit doesn't stink.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Damn Archie you are so right! Do you see this lady often? Thats insane, I dont take rude people well and I think it showed the true MAN you are in this case! Very impressive Archie. You are my hero for sure.


Actually only once ore twice have I seen her, but I've seen her rudeness before to others as well!!! THis time she picked me for some reason!!!




fantasma62 said:


> Oh Arch, I am so sorry that you had to go thru that with your beautiful daughter. Anybody hurts me, I'll take it and run. I can take it, I am a big boy. As you know, I have a daughter about the same as yours and I don't respond kindly to anyone hurting my daughter, whether she knows it or not.
> Let that be the last time that your step dad ever decides to take you and your beautiful family for granted...I pray that you and your family and happy and in harmony, you surely deserve it...
> 
> Regarding the woman at the gym, that sucks. She knows that you are not going to do anything to her because she's a woman and you are a big guy, so she takes advantage of one of the nicest, kindest human beings that I know...well, write to; although I hope that one day I can shake your hand and have our kids play together. That's from the bottom of my heart chief...


From the bottom of my heart Brother Tony, I appreciate that more than you know!!! And maybe someday we can shake hands and watch our children play, that would be great my Friend!!! Thank you for the well wishes and listening to me, family, especially the little ones, mean more to me than life itself!!! GOD speed you and yours!!!




Triple Threat said:


> If the skin is ripping because you are losing the grip, then chalk will help, since the bar won't slip.  I've reached the point where I've got some good callouses going.  Every once in a while one tears a little,  but they never get to the point where they bleed.  If you're going to be doing heavy DLs, chalk is a must.
> 
> And as for the rude woman at the gym, she's lucky she didn't get a smiting.


I've got Great callouses, however the rip is just below a callous, so I believe the bar slipped causing the rip, so I'm in the market for some chalk!!! LOL, I thought she deserved one, hers will come I'm sure!!!




JerseyDevil said:


> You SHOULD rant!  That is horrible and you did the right thing.  Didn't even get Lil Bit a Xmas present?  Twins or no twins, that is down right cold.  Am I understanding that this is your mother, and she is acting this way?
> 
> I have two stepkids, twins both 14.  I have no kids of my own.  But I couldn't even imagine turning my back on them.  I had a stepchild from my first marriage, we were divorced 9 years ago when she was 19.  I STILL keep in contact with her and we are 600 miles apart.


No, no present at all, can you believe that?!? No sir, she is my step-mother, and has treated me like crap basically my whole life, and then when they had a child (my brother) he was the golden boy and I was worse than crap in her eyes!!! I hear ya Brother JD, people like you are a rarity and special imo, Your a great person and Friend, much appreciation to you Brother JD!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2007)

Archangel said:


> No, no present at all, can you believe that?!? No sir, she is my step-mother, and has treated me like crap basically my whole life, and then when they had a child (my brother) he was the golden boy and I was worse than crap in her eyes!!!


I misread that.  So this is your paternal father and your stepmother.  That is just awful.  Sounds like your dad is flat out 'pussy whipped' by your stepmom.  He should grew some balls and stand up for his son and family.  Without a doubt you did the right thing.  You are a way better man then I.  I would probably get in her face and tell her what a horrible 'grandmother' she is.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I misread that.  So this is your paternal father and your stepmother.  That is just awful. * Sounds like your dad is flat out 'pussy whipped' by your stepmom.  He should grew some balls and stand up for his son and family. * Without a doubt you did the right thing.  You are a way better man then I.  I would probably get in her face and tell her what a horrible 'grandmother' she is.



Thats exactly what my wife and I think, you HIT the nail on the head as well my Friend!!
We didn't have to, all we did was ask why or even how can they slight my Precious LilBit, and they said we where The "Drama King and Queen" and that we don't appreciate all they have done and bought for us, etc.!!! They keep praising themselves for all they do, but yet we question their lack of time for our daughter, and we are now Idiots, and didrespectful!!! Hurt me, say what you want to me, but DO NOT hurt my Pride and Joy (wife and daughter) ya know what I mean my Friend!!!

Don't mean to be a downer, but I appreciate your input more than you know Brother JD!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 11, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Thats exactly what my wife and I think, you HIT the nail on the head as well my Friend!!
> We didn't have to, all we did was ask why or even how can they slight my Precious LilBit, and they said we where The "Drama King and Queen" and that we don't appreciate all they have done and bought for us, etc.!!! They keep praising themselves for all they do, but yet we question their lack of time for our daughter, and we are now Idiots, and didrespectful!!! Hurt me, say what you want to me, but DO NOT hurt my Pride and Joy (wife and daughter) ya know what I mean my Friend!!!
> 
> Don't mean to be a downer, but I appreciate your input more than you know Brother JD!!!


 
I can't believe that your dad....well, I can believe it. The power of the ...well, you know...is stronger than blood...at least that seems to ail your dad.  I guess I misread it too.  I thought he was the step parent.
I painfully would have broken ties with my father or mother, whichever or the two were married to my step anything. You are the better man Arch...
All of us here love Lil Bit, and more important than anything else, mom and dad love her more than anything in this world...that's what counts....


----------



## Double D (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Archie I am awaiting an impressive workout!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2007)

fantasma62 said:


> I can't believe that your dad....well, I can believe it. The power of the ...well, you know...is stronger than blood...at least that seems to ail your dad.  I guess I misread it too.  I thought he was the step parent.
> I painfully would have broken ties with my father or mother, whichever or the two were married to my step anything. You are the better man Arch...
> All of us here love Lil Bit, and more important than anything else, mom and dad love her more than anything in this world...that's what counts....


You said a Heartful my Friend, GOD speed you and yours in ALL you do!!!




Double D said:


> Hi Archie I am awaiting an impressive workout!


Don't really know how impressive, but here she comes!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2007)

*Today 3-12-07

LOWERS*
*Rep Cadence 3/1/Explode/1*

*Squats ATF*
265x5
295x5
345x5
375x5
405x5

*Leg Press*
610x10
r/p
610x4
r/p
610x3

*Leg Curls*
130x18
r/p
130x6
r/p
130x3 + 5 Upper Partials + 15 second Negative

Thats it........................Nothing else in the tank!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 12, 2007)

Sounds like you made a good choice, Arch.  Sometimes you have to.

You might think about a good lotion for your hands as well.  (not before you lift of course.)  Gold Bond has some good stuff.

Nice numbers too!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Sounds like you made a good choice, Arch. Sometimes you have to.
> 
> You might think about a good lotion for your hands as well. (not before you lift of course.) Gold Bond has some good stuff.
> 
> Nice numbers too!!!


 
Pylon is right on the money.  Find a lotion.  Gay as it sounds, I use hand cream.  Relax you freaking crazies, I have very dry hands and need to use lotion or my skin cracks...shitty genes....


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 12, 2007)

Archangel said:


> *Today 3-12-07
> 
> LOWERS*
> *Rep Cadence 3/1/Explode/1*
> ...



Gee, I wonder why?    405 for reps.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 13, 2007)

Archangel said:


> *Today 3-12-07*
> 
> *LOWERS*
> *Rep Cadence 3/1/Explode/1*
> ...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Sounds like you made a good choice, Arch.  Sometimes you have to.
> 
> You might think about a good lotion for your hands as well.  (not before you lift of course.)  Gold Bond has some good stuff.
> 
> Nice numbers too!!!


Thank you for the input, and compliment as well my Friend, appreciate that!!!




fantasma62 said:


> Pylon is right on the money.  Find a lotion.  Gay as it sounds, I use hand cream.  Relax you freaking crazies, I have very dry hands and need to use lotion or my skin cracks...shitty genes....


Doesn't sound gay to me at all, I'm a printer and my hands are ALWAYS dry due to the chemicals I use all day long, So I will be using a lotion for sure, Thank you my Friend!!!




Triple Threat said:


> Gee, I wonder why?    405 for reps.


  THank you BRother Triple!!!




Stewart20 said:


>


 Thanks to you too Brother 20, appreciate that!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention, went and saw 300 last night...........................



*INCREDIBLE!!!*
Definatly worth going to see!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, nice squats Arch... You don't even use a belt do you? I need to see 300...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Wow, nice squats Arch... You don't even use a belt do you? I need to see 300...



 Thank you Brother Sean, Yes sir I do use a belt, but thats it, no wraps or straps or anything else!!!

DEFINATLY go see 300!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2007)

*Today 3-14-07

PRESS  day*

*Rep Cadence 3/1/explode/1*

*Flat BB Bench*
305x3 *PR*
305x3
305x3


*Seated Military Presses*
205x12
r/p
205x6
r/p
205x3

*Incline DB Press*
75x12
r/p
75x3
r/p
75x2

*Dips*
BWx10
r/p
BWx3
r/p
BWx1


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 14, 2007)

305


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2007)

Archangel said:


> *Today 3-14-07*
> 
> *PRESS day*
> 
> ...


Dayum!  Not sure what I'm more impressed with.  The 3 sets of 3 with 305 on bench, or the 205 x 12 on mils.

I gotta start back with the r/p sets.  Those really are effective.  I'm surprised this hasn't caught on more here at IM....


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 15, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Dayum! Not sure what I'm more impressed with. The 3 sets of 3 with 305 on bench, or the 205 x 12 on mils.
> 
> I gotta start back with the r/p sets. Those really are effective. I'm surprised this hasn't caught on more here at IM....


 

With this beast of a man setting the example, I think it will catch on...

Great job Arch!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 15, 2007)

I got 305 for 3 over the winter thats very nice, I was as pumped as could be and I am sure you were as well. Also nice squats! 405 for 5 is super nice! 

On a side note I will be in St.Louis this weekend for St.Pattie's day!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> 305


  Thank you Brother BB!!!




JerseyDevil said:


> Dayum!  Not sure what I'm more impressed with.  The 3 sets of 3 with 305 on bench, or the 205 x 12 on mils.
> 
> I gotta start back with the r/p sets.  Those really are effective.  I'm surprised this hasn't caught on more here at IM....


Thank you SO much BRother JD, appreciate that!!! Yes sir, they are EXTREMELY effective, I LOVE 'em!!!




fantasma62 said:


> With this beast of a man setting the example, I think it will catch on...
> 
> Great job Arch!!!


Thank you BRother Tony!!!




Double D said:


> I got 305 for 3 over the winter thats very nice, I was as pumped as could be and I am sure you were as well. Also nice squats! 405 for 5 is super nice!
> 
> On a side note I will be in St.Louis this weekend for St.Pattie's day!!!!


Yes Sir I was definatly pumped up!!! Have a Great time, but be safe my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2007)

*Today - 3-16-07

 PULL day *

*Deadlifts*
405x3
405x3
405x3

*Seated Hammer Strength Rows (Wide Grip)*
270x15
r/p
270x6
r/p
270x4

*DB Shrugs*
90x10
r/p
90x8
r/p
90x4

*Preacher Curls*
115x6
r/p
115x1
r/p
115x1


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 17, 2007)

If it isn't our friendly "MANIMAL"....keep it up Sir Arch



Archangel said:


> *Today - 3-16-07*
> 
> *PULL day *
> 
> ...


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 17, 2007)

Archangel said:


> *Today 3-14-07*
> 
> *PRESS day*
> 
> ...


 
welcome to "CLUB 300" on the bench  

Ive got a question about your seated militaries....how far do you bring the bar down and how wide is your grip?  I bring the bar down to about my collarbone, and when I tried 205 the other day I managed a measly 4 reps.  Maybe I am going down lower than you, thus making it harder? Maybe I am not giving you enough credit?  I dunno, but 12 reps at that weight is quite nasty....I barely got 8 at 185!

I am looking for any help I can get on these!


----------



## joycough (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey Arch how's it going? Love to see that those numbers keep going up. Nice work man!


----------



## Double D (Mar 18, 2007)

No Stewart you are doing fine. Collarbone is where you ought to be going. Atleast if that ROM is comfortable.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2007)

fantasma62 said:


> If it isn't our friendly "MANIMAL"....keep it up Sir Arch


Why thank you kind Sir, appreciate that my Friend!!!




Stewart20 said:


> welcome to "CLUB 300" on the bench
> 
> Ive got a question about your seated militaries....how far do you bring the bar down and how wide is your grip?  I bring the bar down to about my collarbone, and when I tried 205 the other day I managed a measly 4 reps.  Maybe I am going down lower than you, thus making it harder? Maybe I am not giving you enough credit?  I dunno, but 12 reps at that weight is quite nasty....I barely got 8 at 185!
> 
> I am looking for any help I can get on these!


Thank you my Friend, appreciate the welcome!!!
My grip has my thumb and pointer finger splitting the ring around the bar, and I bring the bar down and touch my collar bone for a split second so no motion can be used!!! For some reason I've had strong Delts, but a weak bench, I'm hoping I can find a happy medium here soon, LOL!!!




joycough said:


> Hey Arch how's it going? Love to see that those numbers keep going up. Nice work man!


Brother Joy, hows it goin??? Thanks for the encouragement!!!






Double D said:


> No Stewart you are doing fine. Collarbone is where you ought to be going. Atleast if that ROM is comfortable.


I hear ya, he's pushin and pullin up Hummers, and wonders why he's spent, I would LOVE to get my #'s up to his!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 18, 2007)

Archangel said:


> My grip has my thumb and pointer finger splitting the ring around the bar, and I bring the bar down and touch my collar bone for a split second so no motion can be used!!!


Speaking of which, I shake my head at the guys who bring the bar to eye level, and press it back up.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Speaking of which, I shake my head at the guys who bring the bar to eye level, and press it back up.



  Some don't even bring it down that far!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2007)

*Today 3-19-07

Legs/Abs*

*RC=3/1/Explode/1*

*Squats ATF*
425x3 *PR*
425x3

*Leg Press*
630x10
r/p
630x4
r/p
630x3

*Lying Leg Curls*
140x16
r/p
140x4
r/p
140x3

*Rope Pulldown Crunches*
180x17
r/p
180x10
r/p
180x6

Trying a LOWER volume approach, the 5x5 where killin me LOL!!!
Realy focusing on FORM and depth in the squat, these felt GOOD, honestly had about 2 more reps in each, but failure is not key here........................................................ Just yet!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 19, 2007)

just started reading a book called the secret........I think you would like it a lot arch...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2007)

Archangel said:


> *Today 3-19-07
> 
> Legs/Abs*
> 
> ...



  The lower volume approach seems to be working well for you.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> just started reading a book called the secret........I think you would like it a lot arch...


  Whats it about???






Triple Threat said:


> The lower volume approach seems to be working well for you.


  Heres hoping!!!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 20, 2007)

i am subscribed


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2007)

Andalite said:


> i am subscribed



 Thank you Brother Andalite!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 20, 2007)

its about the power of the human mind and the law of attraction...basically teaches you how to think of what you want and how to keep the can'ts and hopes out of ur mind and focuses on can and will....its amazing once u start thinking about ur own life and the examples it ggives than relate it to ur own..... it opens ur eyes or it opened mine atleast


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> its about the power of the human mind and the law of attraction...basically teaches you how to think of what you want and how to keep the can'ts and hopes out of ur mind and focuses on can and will....its amazing once u start thinking about ur own life and the examples it ggives than relate it to ur own..... it opens ur eyes or it opened mine atleast



Sounds interesting, where can I find it???


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 20, 2007)

Amazon.com: The Secret: Books: Rhonda Byrne


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 20, 2007)

thats the link to amazon


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 20, 2007)

Archangel said:


> *Today 3-19-07*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You disgust me sir


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

Ya I have to agree those squats are awefully ridiculous!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 20, 2007)

killer squats


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wantit, and Arch -- I"m actually about to "watch"  The Secret right now.  I just got it on DVD!

It's really supposed to be wonderful Arch.

OH,  good morning, by the way.


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

Hope all is well Arch!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> thats the link to amazon


Thank you my Friend!!!




Stewart20 said:


> You disgust me sir


  This from the guy who pushes up hummers!!! Thank you my Friend!!!



Double D said:


> Ya I have to agree those squats are awefully ridiculous!


Appreciate that Brother D2!!!



Andalite said:


> killer squats


Thank you Brother Andalite!!!



Fitgirl70 said:


> Wantit, and Arch -- I"m actually about to "watch"  The Secret right now.  I just got it on DVD!
> 
> It's really supposed to be wonderful Arch.
> 
> OH,  good morning, by the way.


Good evening Sister Fitty, I just might have to check that out then!!!



Double D said:


> Hope all is well Arch!


All is well my Friend, thanks for askin!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2007)

*Today 3-21-07

PUSH day*

*RC=3/1/explode/1*

*Flat Bench*
315x3 *PR*
315x3

*Seated Militaries*
215x8
r/p
215x4
r/p
215x3

*Incline DB Press*
80x11
r/p
80x4
r/p
80x1

*CG Bench Press*
235x5
r/p
235x2
r/p
235x1

Shoulder is TENDER, not hurt, just really sore!!!
Didn't list warm-up sets, I guess I could from here on out though!!!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 21, 2007)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Shoulder is TENDER, not hurt, just really sore!!!



i hope u mean u like the pain and the pain is the good pain and not the bad pain bro...

congrats on the bench PR dude....315 for 3? wow.....i hope one day i can reach 200 for 1 lol and then ill dream about 315....haha...

i see ur progressing very well on the new program and congrats to u for that!


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

Archie, you keep this up you'll be in powerlifting meets rather than bb'ing shows!!! Damn man tearing it up!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2007)

Mornin' Sir Arch!


----------



## joycough (Mar 22, 2007)

Arch - Those are increadible Military Presses my Friend...very powerful and a little freaky! lol... The Secret is supposed to be very good...I have the DVD but have yet to watch it. I hear it's the same as the book only on video so easier and less time consuming.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2007)

Yep, another *PR*.  Situation normal.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> *Today 3-21-07*
> 
> *PUSH day*
> 
> ...


AWESOME Arch! The tender shoulder may be a warning sign. Proceed with caution. I LOVE YOUR WORKOUTS. I have worked out for several years now and tried all kinds of methods, programs and styles. What you are doing is very close to my conclusion of what works best, at least for me. I just wish I was half the stud you are


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2007)

Andalite said:


> i hope u mean u like the pain and the pain is the good pain and not the bad pain bro...
> 
> congrats on the bench PR dude....315 for 3? wow.....i hope one day i can reach 200 for 1 lol and then ill dream about 315....haha...
> 
> i see ur progressing very well on the new program and congrats to u for that!


Not sure, the pain is still there, if still there by Monday, will prolly get it checked out!!! Thank you for the encouragement Brother Andalite, you'll be HITting your goals before you know it!!!



Double D said:


> Archie, you keep this up you'll be in powerlifting meets rather than bb'ing shows!!! Damn man tearing it up!


That is the plan my Friend, Thank you for the positive feedback, I appreciate that BIG time!!!



Fitgirl70 said:


> Mornin' Sir Arch!


Evening Little Sister Fitty!!!



joycough said:


> Arch - Those are increadible Military Presses my Friend...very powerful and a little freaky! lol... The Secret is supposed to be very good...I have the DVD but have yet to watch it. I hear it's the same as the book only on video so easier and less time consuming.


Brother Joy, Thank you as well my Friend!!! I will definatly have to look into that!!!



Triple Threat said:


> Yep, another *PR*.  Situation normal.


 Thank you Brother Triple, Much appreciation my Friend!!!



JerseyDevil said:


> AWESOME Arch! The tender shoulder may be a warning sign. Proceed with caution. I LOVE YOUR WORKOUTS. I have worked out for several years now and tried all kinds of methods, programs and styles. What you are doing is very close to my conclusion of what works best, at least for me. I just wish I was half the stud you are


I will, believe me, I felt the soreness interfere w/ my w/o today, will see Dr. if still with me by Monday!!! Thank you for your positive feedback as well, I appreciate your advice and enjoy your input my Friend!!! Your MORE of a stud than me my Friend, but thank you!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

Again I say Arch, thats one mean workout!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2007)

Today 3-23-07

PULL day

Deadlifts
135x10 *warmup*
225x5 *warmup*
315x1 *warmup*
375x1 *warmup*
435x2  *PR*  
435x1    

Dorian Rows
145(290)x11
r/p
4
r/p
3

DB Shrugs
100x13
r/p
7
r/p
3

Preacher Curls
115x4  
r/p
1 
r/p
1

*VERY* dissapointed in todays w/o, couldn't HIT my reps on my Deads, my partner says I have the strength, just not Mentally into it I guess   Not sure, but will prolly drop weight to keep form AND confidence up, started to doubt myself and thats a definate NO-NO!!!
HIT a PR in the Deads, but I'm new to them so its really nothing to be happy about, Will get better, I PROMISE!!!

Believe to Achieve!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 24, 2007)

LOL just now found this my bad archie.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Today 3-23-07
> Deadlifts
> 435x2  *PR*



I think that's the first time I've seen a combination of *PR* and a frowning smilie.  *PRs* are always good.

Pfunk posted something recently about trying to hit multiple PRs in a single session.  Something about how you get so psyched up to get the first one, and then when you do, you're mentally drained and can't get the second one.  Steady progress is the key, Arch, and you're doing that.


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

Its ok Arch, we have got to stick together. Your deads resemble mine. Oh well cant be strong at everything!


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

Wait a mintue, not that its not strong, well you know what I mean. Sorry.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> Its ok Arch, we have got to stick together. Your deads resemble mine. Oh well cant be strong at everything!



Some guys are squaters and some are deadlifters. A 432X2 deadlift is very good Archie.


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

Ya, but Archie murders SQUATS!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 25, 2007)

NICE PR Arch!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL just now found this my bad archie.


Glad to have ya on board Brother Brutus!!!



Triple Threat said:


> I think that's the first time I've seen a combination of *PR* and a frowning smilie.  *PRs* are always good.
> 
> Pfunk posted something recently about trying to hit multiple PRs in a single session.  Something about how you get so psyched up to get the first one, and then when you do, you're mentally drained and can't get the second one.  Steady progress is the key, Arch, and you're doing that.


That makes a TON of sense, thank you Brother Triple!!! I know I should be happy, I'm new to these so I'm hoping once technique gets down pat I'll improve!!!



Double D said:


> Its ok Arch, we have got to stick together. Your deads resemble mine. Oh well cant be strong at everything!


  I hear ya my Friend!!!



Double D said:


> Wait a mintue, not that its not strong, well you know what I mean. Sorry.


 



Brutus_G said:


> Some guys are squaters and some are deadlifters. A 432X2 deadlift is very good Archie.


Thank you Brother Brutus, my Deads are SAD, but I'm hoping with proper technique I'll get the #'s up!!!



Double D said:


> Ya, but Archie murders SQUATS!


I do try my Friend!!!



JerseyDevil said:


> NICE PR Arch!


Thank you Brother JD!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2007)

*Today 3-26-07

Legs/Abs*

*RC=3/1/explode/1*

*Squats ATF*
135x12 *warm-up*
225x6 *warm-up*
315x1 *warm-up*
385x1 *warm-up*
435x2 *PR*
435x2

*Leg Press*
630x11
r/p
630x4
r/p
630x2

Legs where TOAST, tried calves but they cramped up BIGTIME, moved to Abs!!!

*Abs*
*Rope pulldown Crunches*
200x20
r/p
200x8
r/p
200x8

I LOVE squats, I know I'm sick, but they feel SO good!!! I'm not going to failure, I have prolly 1-2 reps until failure!!!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 26, 2007)

amazng squats. amazing....


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2007)

Archangel said:


> *Today 3-26-07
> 
> Legs/Abs*
> 
> ...



You keep that up and I'll never catch you.    I like how you say 385 is a warmup set.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 26, 2007)

Arch how long does it take you to do a wo like you did today (leg and abs)? 
Looks like you just keep going up and up and up- great job!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 26, 2007)

Some progress brother archie .


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 26, 2007)

Holy Crap Arch, what the hell are you thinking warming up with 385?  Goodness man, you are making all here look like toddlers.... 



Archangel said:


> *Today 3-26-07*
> 
> *Legs/Abs*
> 
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2007)

he must really be plugged into that Divine POWER....


Hiya Arch!
Hey...Do you know any realtors and/or lenders in your area (friends/aqquaintences? I've gota business proposition.)


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2007)

Andalite said:


> amazng squats. amazing....


Thank you BRother Andalite!!!




Triple Threat said:


> You keep that up and I'll never catch you.    I like how you say 385 is a warmup set.


Thats how I feel about your INCREDIBLE Deads my Friend!!! 




Bakerboy said:


> Arch how long does it take you to do a wo like you did today (leg and abs)?
> Looks like you just keep going up and up and up- great job!


Thank you my Friend!!! Honestly my partner and I get the funniest looks from everyone, we can usually blow through a w/o in about 15 minutes or so!!!




Brutus_G said:


> Some progress brother archie .


Thank you Brother Brutus!!!




fantasma62 said:


> Holy Crap Arch, what the hell are you thinking warming up with 385?  Goodness man, you are making all here look like toddlers....


  Your killin me Brother Tony!!! Your w/o's are solid as well my Friend!!!




Burner02 said:


> he must really be plugged into that Divine POWER....
> 
> 
> Hiya Arch!
> Hey...Do you know any realtors and/or lenders in your area (friends/aqquaintences? I've gota business proposition.)


  I hope so!!!
Sorry my Friend, I do not but will ask around for you!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2007)

*Today 3-28-07

PUSH Day*

*RC=3/1/explode/1*

*Flat BB Bench*
135x12 *warm-up*
225x5 *warm-up*
285x1 *warm-up*
325x2 *PR*
325x2

*Seated Military Press*
225x7
r/p
225x4
r/p
225x2

*Incline DB Presses*
85x12
r/p
85x3
r/p
85x2

*Dips*
BWx11
r/p
BWx3
r/p
BWx1


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 28, 2007)

Woah!! Nice PR!! If I could bench as much as you I would have a big head.  I would walk around the gym and say- want to see me bench!! lol You my friend have bragging rights!! Nice job Archie


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 29, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Woah!! Nice PR!! If I could bench as much as you I would have a big head.  I would walk around the gym and say- want to see me bench!! lol You my friend have bragging rights!! Nice job Archie


 
I couldn't have put it better myself BB.  In fact, the day that I reach 220 pounds, I will be gloating and doing exactly as you say.  
Meanwhile, Arch pushed up 325 pounds twice.  See, when I do my 220, I will try to steer away from him, otherwise I will just look silly gloating about 220....


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 29, 2007)

325 for doubles nice.....what you tippin the scales at these days?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 29, 2007)

325 x 2, awesome Arch!


----------



## Double D (Mar 29, 2007)

So your 1rm for bench is probably around 335 or 340 very nice.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 30, 2007)

Archangel said:


> *Today 3-28-07*
> 
> *PUSH Day*
> 
> ...


 
hey Archie, what's in the water you are drinking lately, everytime I check your journal, your numbers are going up up and away!  I want some of that stuff, if you could spare some!

Like I always tell you, I am happy that your bench is going up, but I don't really care about that, what I do care about is that sick overhead press numbers you are putting up.  Even if it is seated, as far as I am concerned, once you get to 225 in the OH press, you are in rare company, and while everyone is giving you props for the benching, I want to give you props for the overhead pressing, I mean, I think every one of us on here has the potential to bench over 300 way before overhead pressing 225, so I am just downright impressed by that, since I like always tell you, I know personally how hard it is for me to increase on those, and you are just blowing me away (and I like to think I am a little bit strong  )


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 30, 2007)

are you doing any direct arm work, or are you just doing compounds?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Woah!! Nice PR!! If I could bench as much as you I would have a big head.  I would walk around the gym and say- want to see me bench!! lol You my friend have bragging rights!! Nice job Archie


LOL, Thank you my Friend, appreciate that!!!




fantasma62 said:


> I couldn't have put it better myself BB.  In fact, the day that I reach 220 pounds, I will be gloating and doing exactly as you say.
> Meanwhile, Arch pushed up 325 pounds twice.  See, when I do my 220, I will try to steer away from him, otherwise I will just look silly gloating about 220....


Hey now, DON'T you dare sell yourself short my Friend!!! Your doin Great imo!!!




WantItBad said:


> 325 for doubles nice.....what you tippin the scales at these days?


Thank you Brother Bad, just over 240!!! Really wanna drop to around 225 or so!!!




JerseyDevil said:


> 325 x 2, awesome Arch!


Thank you my Friend!!! Really appreciate that!!!




Double D said:


> So your 1rm for bench is probably around 335 or 340 very nice.


I hope so, we'll see in another week, gonna do 2 weeks of singles and then take a week off and drop #'s and up the reps!!!




Stewart20 said:


> hey Archie, what's in the water you are drinking lately, everytime I check your journal, your numbers are going up up and away!  I want some of that stuff, if you could spare some!
> 
> Like I always tell you, I am happy that your bench is going up, but I don't really care about that, what I do care about is that sick overhead press numbers you are putting up.  Even if it is seated, as far as I am concerned, once you get to 225 in the OH press, you are in rare company, and while everyone is giving you props for the benching, I want to give you props for the overhead pressing, I mean, I think every one of us on here has the potential to bench over 300 way before overhead pressing 225, so I am just downright impressed by that, since I like always tell you, I know personally how hard it is for me to increase on those, and you are just blowing me away (and I like to think I am a little bit strong  )


LOL, your killin me my Friend, your w/o's fuel my fire, Thank you SO much for the kind words, they mean more to me than you know!!! A bit??? Your a freakin TANK imo!!!




Stewart20 said:


> are you doing any direct arm work, or are you just doing compounds?


I do 1 set (r/p) for each (Biceps/Triceps)
Ex: 
Biceps I alternate between Preacher Curls and Spider Curls
Triceps I alternate between CG Bench and Dips


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2007)

*Today 3-30-07

PULL Day

Deadlifts*
135x12 *warm-up*
225x5 *warm-up*
315x1 *warm-up*
385x1 *warm-up*
435x2
435x2 *PR *

*Seated Hammer Rows * *(Overhand grip)*
280x15
r/p
280x6
r/p
280x4

*Shrugs Nautilus * *( Plate loaded w/seperate handles, similar to DB's)*
115(230)x14
r/p
115(230)x6
r/p
115(230)x3

*Preacher Curls*
115x4
r/p
115x1
r/p
115x1 + 1 Forced rep

HAPPY w/ HITting second rep on Deads, thats why I consider it a PR!!! My Preachers are killing me, can't seem to HIT the 5th rep


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 30, 2007)

HAPPY w/ HITting second rep on Deads, thats why I consider it a PR!!! My Preachers are killing me, can't seem to HIT the 5th rep

Nice PR Arch. Maybe all that pulling previous to the preachers fried your biceps?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 30, 2007)

Some more Prs!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 31, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice PR Arch. Maybe all that pulling previous to the preachers fried your biceps?


Thank you Brother BB, your prolly right, but it upsets me still  !!!



Brutus_G said:


> Some more Prs!


Thank you as well Brother Brutus!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 31, 2007)

Good looking stuff Arch.  Are you still planning on doing a PL meet?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2007)

Any RAW PL meets in your area, Arch?


----------



## dougnukem (Apr 1, 2007)

*peers around.*
This place seems familiar.  Long time no see folks!


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 1, 2007)

your strong thats all im gonna say from now on


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 2, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good looking stuff Arch.  Are you still planning on doing a PL meet?


Thank you BRother JD, that is the plan once my #'s are up there my Friend!!!




Triple Threat said:


> Any RAW PL meets in your area, Arch?


Havn't seen any just yet, mostly ones w/suits and shirts and stuff, still lookin though!!!




dougnukem said:


> *peers around.*
> This place seems familiar.  Long time no see folks!


Brother Doug, long time no hear!!! Glad to have ya back my Friend!!!




WantItBad said:


> your strong thats all im gonna say from now on


Thank you Brother Bad, appreciate the encouraging words!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 2, 2007)

*Today - 4-2-07

Legs/Abs*

*RC=3/1/explode/1*

*LEGS*
*Squats*
135x12 warm-up
225x5 warm-up
315x3 warm-up
385x1 warm-up
445x2 *PR*
450x2 *PR*

*Leg Press*
630x15
r/p
630x5
r/p
630x2

*Lying Leg Curls*
150x14
r/p
150x4
r/p
150x1 1/2

*ABS*
*Rope Pulldown/Crunches*
200x25
r/p
200x6
r/p
200x6

THink I'm gonna get a set of wraps for my knees, no pain, but I don't want any either!!! What do you all think???


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice squatting.    Can't help you on the knee wraps though.  I've never used them.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 2, 2007)

First off thats a hell of a leg curl lol. Do you mean knee wraps or knee sleeves? One can prevent pain the other just helps you squat more and potentially ruins ones knees.


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 2, 2007)

Knee wraps give me huge poundage increases but also cause me pain..... I only use them when i am preparing for a comp.....neoprene sleves though could help with pain? 

also huge numbers


----------



## Double D (Apr 2, 2007)

My claim to fame has always been squats and one more rep and you got me there!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>


  Thank you!!!



Triple Threat said:


> Nice squatting.    Can't help you on the knee wraps though.  I've never used them.


Thank you Brother Triple!!! Oh well, I'll see how they do!!!



Brutus_G said:


> First off thats a hell of a leg curl lol. Do you mean knee wraps or knee sleeves? One can prevent pain the other just helps you squat more and potentially ruins ones knees.


 Thank you BRother Brutus!!! Wraps, I do not have any pain at all, just wonderin if I really need them I guess!!!



WantItBad said:


> Knee wraps give me huge poundage increases but also cause me pain..... I only use them when i am preparing for a comp.....neoprene sleves though could help with pain?
> 
> also huge numbers


Thanks for the input, appreciate the compliment as well my Friend!!!



Double D said:


> My claim to fame has always been squats and one more rep and you got me there!


To be in your league, I will be honored my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2007)

*Today 4-4-07

PUSH DAY*

*RC=3/1/explode/1*

*Flat BB Bench*
135x12 warmup
225x5 warmup
275x3 warmup
295x1 warmup
325x2
335x2 *PR*

*Seated Militaries*
225x9
r/p
225x4
r/p
225x3

*Incline DB Presses*
90x10
r/p
90x3
r/p
90x2

*CG Bench Press*
235x7
r/p
235x2
r/p
235x1

Really happy w/ todays w/o!!! The Bench felt REALLY Solid, hoping for around 345 or maybe even 350 for a max single attempt next week!!! Then I will have 1 day of doing MAX lifts on all the Big 3 movements after next weeks attempts, and then take a week off, go on my Cruise, WHOO HOO!!! Then when I get back will be starting over at around 70% of max lifts for another go around!!!
Also, I want double digits in ALL secondary work, so until I HIT at least 10 on the first mini-set, there will be NO increase!!! Trying to be intelligent about this, LOL!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 4, 2007)

Looking good, Archie.  Glad to see you haven't slowed down.  Got a date for the comp yet?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 4, 2007)

Going up!  Simply amazing!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 5, 2007)

Very nice bench!!! The day i bench 300 my squat will be 600 and my dead 700 lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Looking good, Archie.  Glad to see you haven't slowed down.  Got a date for the comp yet?


I'm tryin not to, thank you my Friend!!! No date yet, still tryin to get my #'s up!!!



Bakerboy said:


> Going up!  Simply amazing!


Thank you BRother BB, appreciate that!!!



Brutus_G said:


> Very nice bench!!! The day i bench 300 my squat will be 600 and my dead 700 lol.


Thank you too BRother Brutus, I would LOVE to have #'s like that my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2007)

*Today 4-5-07

PULL DAY*

*Deadlifts*
135x12 warmup
225x5 warmup
315x3 warmup
405x1 warmup
445x2 *PR*
455x2 *PR*

*Dorian Rows*
150(300)x10
r/p
150(300)x3
r/p
150(300)x2

*Nautilus Shrugs* Similar to DB's
135(270)x11
r/p
135(270)x6
r/p
135(270)x3

*Preacher Curls*
115x7  FINALLY broke my 4 rep plateau!!!
r/p
115x1 1/2
r/p
115x1 + 1 Negative

I know, for those who know me, back to back days is a NO-NO, but this week and next I have to!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 5, 2007)

Dude, awesome progress. With 335 x 2 BP with good form, I'd say a 350-355 single is a done deal.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 5, 2007)

Great job!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey, I think there is a typo there.  It says you are using 405 to warm up.  



That _is_ a typo, right?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 5, 2007)

Excellent workout!


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

Incredible PR's Archie! Keep them coming for sure!!!!


----------



## Andalite (Apr 7, 2007)

great workout archie! i know i havent been coming on very often and i apologize for that but im back now


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Dude, awesome progress. With 335 x 2 BP with good form, I'd say a 350-355 single is a done deal.


Thank you, I hope so!!! Appreciate the encouragement my Friend!!!



Bakerboy said:


> Great job!!!!


Thank you too my Friend!!!



Pylon said:


> Hey, I think there is a typo there.  It says you are using 405 to warm up.
> 
> 
> 
> That _is_ a typo, right?


    Thank you Brother Pylon!!!



Brutus_G said:


> Excellent workout!


I appreciate that my Friend!!!



Double D said:


> Incredible PR's Archie! Keep them coming for sure!!!!


Thank you Brother D2, I intend too, LOL!!! Of course I'm about to drop the #'s down and start all over again w/higher reps, so we'll see!!!



Andalite said:


> great workout archie! i know i havent been coming on very often and i apologize for that but im back now


Thank you BRother Andalite, I appreciate when you can make it by!!!





*HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!!*


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Of course Arch, gotta keep switching things up!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey, Brother Archangel, how about a pic of you when you not wearing a full-length sweat suit?

You slab on all that muscle and no one on IM can see it!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Hey, Brother Archangel, how about a pic of you when you not wearing a full-length sweat suit?
> 
> You slab on all that muscle and no one on IM can see it!



yeah lets see some pics.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Of course Arch, gotta keep switching things up!


 



DOMS said:


> Hey, Brother Archangel, how about a pic of you when you not wearing a full-length sweat suit?
> 
> You slab on all that muscle and no one on IM can see it!


  slabs of muscle??? You would be dissapointed my Friend!!!



Brutus_G said:


> yeah lets see some pics.


As stated above!!! We'll see, if my camera will work I'll try to get some, just don't laugh if I can!!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

Archangel said:


> slabs of muscle??? You would be dissapointed my Friend!!!



Awww, come on!  You can't move that amount of iron an not have muscle.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2007)

*Today 4-9-07

Squats*
135x12 warmup
225x5 warmup
315x3 warmup
405x1 warmup
425x1 warmup
475x1 *PR*

This actually went up rather smoothly, I was suprised and my partner was laughing at me, he was I guess as suprised as I was!!! Next week I might try for 500 to be my max to take the % of for the new cycle!!!

That was it, taking it easy this week and next!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 9, 2007)

"That was it, taking it easy this week and next!!!"

You squatted 475 pounds, you bastid!  Ha.  Be proud.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

No joke.  425 was his warm-up!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Awww, come on!  You can't move that amount of iron an not have muscle.



Not true.  There is a place down the street that rents out bulldozers.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 9, 2007)

If anyone needs a week off it's you!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2007)

Deads and squats with 400+ to warmup.  *PRs* with almost 500!  You've taken to powerlifting rather well, I do say.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Awww, come on!  You can't move that amount of iron an not have muscle.


Okay my Friend, you asked for 'em!!! I posted 3 from my last contest in my Gallery!!!



soxmuscle said:


> "That was it, taking it easy this week and next!!!"
> 
> You squatted 475 pounds, you bastid!  Ha.  Be proud.


Thank you Brother Sox, much appreciated!!! Glad to have ya back!!!



DOMS said:


> No joke.  425 was his warm-up!


Thank you as well my Friend!!!



Pylon said:


> Not true.  There is a place down the street that rents out bulldozers.


   Don't let my secret out Brother Pylon!!!




Bakerboy said:


> If anyone needs a week off it's you!


THank you BRother BB, I really feel like I need it too!!!



Triple Threat said:


> Deads and squats with 400+ to warmup.  *PRs* with almost 500!  You've taken to powerlifting rather well, I do say.


Thank you VERY Much BRother Triple, I appreciate that comin from "Mr. I can Deadlift a Hummer"!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 10, 2007)

i gotta ask....did you feel nervous at all with all that weight on your back?  I think I would go into hyperventilation just standing there with all that on my back plotting the decent!

you know, when you stare at 475 pounds on the ground getting ready for a deadlift, yeah, you may be a bit aprehensive about it, but there is no fear...you can't get it up, you drop it, no harm no foul.  you have 475 hanging out up there on your shoulders, and that's a whole other story.  I know you probably did this in a power rack so you could just drop the bar on the pins, but it's still gotta be nuts right?

I will be happy to do a squat with 4 plates sometime in my life, and you're already past that.  Where were all these numbers when you were doing your "other" routines?  You seem to have just gone up and up everyweek since you decided to change your "focus" to powerlifting.  Is that all it took??


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> i gotta ask....did you feel nervous at all with all that weight on your back?  I think I would go into hyperventilation just standing there with all that on my back plotting the decent!
> 
> you know, when you stare at 475 pounds on the ground getting ready for a deadlift, yeah, you may be a bit aprehensive about it, but there is no fear...you can't get it up, you drop it, no harm no foul.  you have 475 hanging out up there on your shoulders, and that's a whole other story.  I know you probably did this in a power rack so you could just drop the bar on the pins, but it's still gotta be nuts right?
> 
> I will be happy to do a squat with 4 plates sometime in my life, and you're already past that.  Where were all these numbers when you were doing your "other" routines?  You seem to have just gone up and up everyweek since you decided to change your "focus" to powerlifting.  Is that all it took??


No, actually I didn't worry at all, I've always loved squats, and I'mreally enjoying the new routine, so I didn't really think too much, just unracked, focused in, took a deep breath, lowered till my partner said Squat when I was ATF, and then exploded outta the hole!!! Felt really good!!!
Deads are my achilles heel, I can't focus in on these, my pull strength is horrible compared to my Squats, and my Bench has always been hard for me!!!
Have Faith in yourself my Friend, you'll be doing 4 wheels in no time!!!
Believe to Achieve!!!
Must be the "dark side"


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2007)

Archangel said:


> No, actually I didn't worry at all, I've always loved squats, and I'mreally enjoying the new routine, so I didn't really think too much, just unracked, focused in, took a deep breath, lowered till my partner said Squat when I was ATF, and then exploded outta the hole!!! Felt really good!!!
> Deads are my achilles heel, I can't focus in on these, my pull strength is horrible compared to my Squats,



And I'm the opposite of you.    A heavy weight resting on my shoulders just seems so unstable.  But for DLs, I just walk up the bar, squat down, grab hold of the bar, and stand up, trying to drive my heels through the floor.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> And I'm the opposite of you.    A heavy weight resting on my shoulders just seems so unstable.  But for DLs, I just walk up the bar, squat down, grab hold of the bar, and stand up, trying to drive my heels through the floor.



I know my partner says I just need to take the same attitude w/ deads as I do squats, he can see a change in me w/ my confidence when I get under the bar, but he says the confidence is just not there on the deads!!!   I just need to buckle down and pull,pull,PULL!!!  


Thanks for the input Brother Triple, I need ALL the help I can get on Deads!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 10, 2007)

You're training for powerlifting now? When do you think you're going to do your first meet? Are you just training to get stronger for now?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> You're training for powerlifting now? When do you think you're going to do your first meet? Are you just training to get stronger for now?



Yes Sir, just started a while back (in February I think) and am TRYING to get stronger LOL!!! I honestly don't think I'll be ready for a meet for about 6 more months or so!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2007)

Powelifting??    Holy weight belt Batman!

Well, if anyone can do it, it would certainly be you!

Hope you're doing well Sir Arch!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Powelifting??    Holy weight belt Batman!
> 
> Well, if anyone can do it, it would certainly be you!
> 
> Hope you're doing well Sir Arch!



Thank you Sister Fitty!!! I'm certainly trying!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2007)

*Today 4-11-07

Bench Press*
135x12 warmup
225x5 warmup
275x3 warmup
315x1 warmup
350x1 *PR*
365x  Didn't happen today 

350 went up fairly easy, so My partner and I thought, what the heck, lets try 365!!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice job, man!  I'm sure you'll hit 365 soon!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2007)

You're totaling almost 1300 lb now.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 11, 2007)

Any reason as to why you're doing only Squats, then only Bench Press, etc.

Perhaps I just missed the post where you detailed your routine..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 11, 2007)

Great progress Arch!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice job, man!  I'm sure you'll hit 365 soon!


Thank you for the vote of confidence!!!



Triple Threat said:


> You're totaling almost 1300 lb now.


Sweet  , thanks for the info my Friend!!!  



soxmuscle said:


> Any reason as to why you're doing only Squats, then only Bench Press, etc.
> 
> Perhaps I just missed the post where you detailed your routine..


Just this week, only doing the big 3 on seperate days, then next week will be doing all 3 on the same day, then taking a week + off!!!
Then will return back to normal!!!



JerseyDevil said:


> Great progress Arch!


Thank you BRother JD!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice PR !

You'll get 365 next time.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 11, 2007)

That shits yours Archie Very low volume i must say lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You're totaling almost 1300 lb now.



You fat bastard your cholesterol must be through the roof!   


 How goes it bud...looks like your truckin on and doin awsome from the looks of it!!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice work Archie!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice PR !
> 
> You'll get 365 next time.


Thank you my Friend!!!



Brutus_G said:


> That shits yours Archie Very low volume i must say lol.


Heres hoping my Friend!!! Thats me................LOW VOLUME!!! 




DeadBolt said:


> You fat bastard your cholesterol must be through the roof!
> 
> 
> How goes it bud...looks like your truckin on and doin awsome from the looks of it!!!


 
THank you BRother Bolt, appreciate that my Friend!!!



Double D said:


> Nice work Archie!


I'm tryin my Friend, Thank you!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2007)

*Today 4-12-07*

*Deadlifts*
135x12 warmup
225x5 warmup
315x3 warmup
405x1 warmup
475x1 *PR*
500x 3/4


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 12, 2007)

Fantastic deadlifts!!!  500 next time- no worries.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 12, 2007)

wow if i ever got any weight 3/4 of the way up its mine lol. Better luck next time buddy.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Fantastic deadlifts!!!  500 next time- no worries.


Thank you for the vote of confidence!!!



Brutus_G said:


> wow if i ever got any weight 3/4 of the way up its mine lol. Better luck next time buddy.


 
Next time, it's mine!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2007)

Archangel said:


> *Today 4-12-07*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 135x12 warmup
> ...



  You're gaining on me, Arch.   

Don't worry, you'll get 500. It took me a few weeks of trying 500 before it finally went.  Not to mention that 475 was already a PR and then you try to beat it by 25 lbs.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 13, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Yes Sir, just started a while back (in February I think) and am TRYING to get stronger LOL!!! I honestly don't think I'll be ready for a meet for about 6 more months or so!!!


 
Does it matter if I think you are ready??  

what do we have here, let's see:
bench 350
squat 450 was it?
deads 500 (you got it man)

so that's 1300 total at what weight, you are like 215ish?  Now that probably isn't going to win any competition, but damn, you would do pretty well, plus, you would get loads of experience doing it and it would help you for when you are "truly" ready.

I say find the next one local to you, and just enter it and kick some ass, see what happens!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2007)

I think Arch said he was in the low 240's, which would still give him better than 5xBW.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 14, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You're gaining on me, Arch.
> 
> Don't worry, you'll get 500. It took me a few weeks of trying 500 before it finally went.  Not to mention that 475 was already a PR and then you try to beat it by 25 lbs.


I'm trying my Friend, it would be an honor to be anywhere near you Brother Triple!!! Thank you for the encouragement!!!




Stewart20 said:


> Does it matter if I think you are ready??
> 
> what do we have here, let's see:
> bench 350
> ...


Thank you for the vote of confidence, it's never been a goal to win, I honestly just enjoy the competitive part, ya know???



Triple Threat said:


> I think Arch said he was in the low 240's, which would still give him better than 5xBW.


Your absolutly right, just weighed this morning, 241!!! Looking to drop to close to 225 or so!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 14, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Your absolutly right, just weighed this morning, 241!!! Looking to drop to close to 225 or so!!!


 

Damn, I didn't realize you weigh so much.....is that a lean 241, I'm not talking bodybuilding show ripped lean, but respectably lean?

you are like me, right now I am at 225, would love to get to a rock solid 200, but I gotta be honest, I love eating waaaay too much, plus whenever I go longer than 2 1/2 hours without eating, I get headaches, no shit.  Actually if someone knows what the hell that is all about, I am all ears, but for now, I just put something down to satisfy myself.  But, I figure I gotta be around 12-15% BF, which all things considered, I can live with.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 14, 2007)

Your numbers look great Arch.  You are WAY too modest.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 14, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> you are like me, right now I am at 225, would love to get to a rock solid 200, but I gotta be honest, I love eating waaaay too much, plus whenever I go longer than 2 1/2 hours without eating, I get headaches, no shit.  Actually if someone knows what the hell that is all about, I am all ears, but for now, I just put something down to satisfy myself.



Have you had your blood sugar levels tested?


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Have you had your blood sugar levels tested?


 
no, what are you thinking could be wrong?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 14, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> no, what are you thinking could be wrong?



Lower blood sugar.  I'm not talking about diabetes.  You can suffer from low blood sugar without being diabetic.  I'm assuming that your diet is fairly clean of processed sugar.   Which would mean that your blood sugar levels are fairly constant on the low side.  Any extended period could trigger a low blood sugar reaction.

Headaches are one of the signs of low blood sugar.

This sort of problem is quite common.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 16, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> *Damn, I didn't realize you weigh so much*.....is that a lean 241, I'm not talking bodybuilding show ripped lean, but respectably lean?
> 
> you are like me, right now I am at 225, would love to get to a rock solid 200, but I gotta be honest, I love eating waaaay too much, plus whenever I go longer than 2 1/2 hours without eating, I get headaches, no shit.  Actually if someone knows what the hell that is all about, I am all ears, but for now, I just put something down to satisfy myself.  But, I figure I gotta be around 12-15% BF, which all things considered, I can live with.


  Thanks!!!
Just teasin, I just took my BF% the other day, It read 17% so I'm not lean, but not overboard either!!! I really want to cut some weight here, and when I do the % of the max #'s I finish with, I think that will be a good time to cut back!!! I get headaches too, but not every time!!! I eat every 2-3 hours myself, and if I don't eat, I do get irritable, LOL!!!




JerseyDevil said:


> Your numbers look great Arch.  You are WAY too modest.


Thank you SO much my Friend, always appreciate the encouragement!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 16, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Your numbers look great Arch.  You are WAY too modest.



True story.


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

You know Arch I find it easiest to cut weight with some strength work accompanied with some metabolic work.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Just teasin, I just took my BF% the other day, It read 17% so I'm not lean, but not overboard either!!!!



What are you using for the BF reading?  I've got some calipers, but with only 3 measurements, I'm not sure how accurate it is.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> True story.


Thank you my Friend!!!



Double D said:


> You know Arch I find it easiest to cut weight with some strength work accompanied with some metabolic work.


I hear ya, when I get back from vacation, I am definatly doing something!!!



Triple Threat said:


> What are you using for the BF reading?  I've got some calipers, but with only 3 measurements, I'm not sure how accurate it is.


I use a caliper from accu fitness, its a digital one and it takes 3 measurements, and totals the %!!!



Leaving for vacation, going on a cruise, so I won't be on for a while, w/o yesterday and got my final numbers for next cycle, will post them below!!!

Enjoy the weekend and will be back in just over a week!!!


*Squat - 490
Bench Press - 355
Deadlift - 500*

All in all I guess not too bad!!!

GOD speed you all!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 19, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Leaving for vacation, going on a cruise



Bon voyage!


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

490 Squat!!!!!! Holy Cow!!!!!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 19, 2007)

Those really are some insane lifts...

Inspiring stuff, Arch


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 21, 2007)

I love how there is a 10 pound diffrence between your squat and dead lol.


----------



## Andalite (Apr 21, 2007)

awesome numbers big A  have a great trip and make sure u take tons of pics and post them for us  

have a safe journey my friend


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 22, 2007)

Have fun Arch!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> What are you using for the BF reading? I've got some calipers, but with only 3 measurements, I'm not sure how accurate it is.


Hey TT, check out this link....

BBLex - calculators: index


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Bon voyage!


Thank you BRother Triple, had a GREAT time!!!



Double D said:


> 490 Squat!!!!!! Holy Cow!!!!!!!


Thank you my Friend!!!



Gazhole said:


> Those really are some insane lifts...
> 
> Inspiring stuff, Arch


Thank you too BRother Gazhole!!!



Brutus_G said:


> I love how there is a 10 pound diffrence between your squat and dead lol.


Is that good or bad??? Hope all is well!!!



Andalite said:


> awesome numbers big A  have a great trip and make sure u take tons of pics and post them for us
> 
> have a safe journey my friend


Thank you Brother Andalite!!! Had a Great time and will try to post some pics in my gallery soon!!!



JerseyDevil said:


> Have fun Arch!


Oh I did my Friend, and then some!!!   Thank you!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2007)

Well I'm back, and its time to get back serious, will be starting back up tomorrow w/ a percentage of my max lifts, really looking forward to getting back into it, had a GREAT time off though!!!

Hope all is well w/everyone!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 29, 2007)

Its kinda bad since most people can deadlift 30+ pounds more than their squat.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Its kinda bad since most people can deadlift 30+ pounds more than their squat.



  Well I'm new to this, give me time!!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 29, 2007)

Hope you had a stellar time!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 30, 2007)

Sir Arch!   What's been going on in here?  I saw something about a 490 # squat???


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hope you had a stellar time!


I did in fact, thank you my Friend!!!



Fitgirl70 said:


> Sir Arch!   What's been going on in here?  I saw something about a 490 # squat???


 Sister Fitty, hope all is well!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 30, 2007)

*Today 4-30-07*

*Rep Cadence*=*4/1/explode/1*

*Squats (ATF)*
135x12 warmup
225x6 warmup
315x3 warmup
345x10
345x10

*Unilateral Leg Press*
540x12
r/p
540x3
r/p
540x1

*Lying Leg Curls*
150x12
r/p
150x3
r/p
150x1

*Rope Crunches/Pulldowns*
180x19
r/p
180x6
r/p
180x4

The first w/o is in the books, glad thats over, LOL!!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2007)

lol   

A 315 pound warmup.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> lol
> 
> A 315 pound warmup.


Exactly what I was thinking  .


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 30, 2007)

i am starting to think the person in your avatar is actually you

sick squats dude,,,,I would love to be able to do that at some point in my life


----------



## Double D (Apr 30, 2007)

Nasty tempo Archie, nice work!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 1, 2007)

Can you imagine what it would be like to warmup to a 1000 pounds youd spend like 20 minutes lol


----------



## Bakerboy (May 1, 2007)

You are a sick sick man Arch. I'm always blown away by your intensity. I don't know how you can lift so heavy as often as you do- great job!!!


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2007)

I hope he's having a great cruise!

Lucky schmuck!


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> lol
> 
> A 315 pound warmup.


Thank you my Friend!!!



JerseyDevil said:


> Exactly what I was thinking  .


   Thank you too my Friend!!!



Stewart20 said:


> i am starting to think the person in your avatar is actually you
> 
> sick squats dude,,,,I would love to be able to do that at some point in my life


Oh how I wish that where me!!!  

Thank you for the compliment, I would love to have your pressing power my Friend!!!





Double D said:


> Nasty tempo Archie, nice work!


Thank you my Friend, I just really enjoy the slower tempos, really control the weight ya know!!!



Brutus_G said:


> Can you imagine what it would be like to warmup to a 1000 pounds youd spend like 20 minutes lol


   I'm shooting for about 600-650 when all is said and done!!!



Bakerboy said:


> You are a sick sick man Arch. I'm always blown away by your intensity. I don't know how you can lift so heavy as often as you do- great job!!!


Thank you Brother BB, appreciate that, VERY much!!! It's all in the Mind, trust me my Friend!!!



DOMS said:


> I hope he's having a great cruise!
> 
> Lucky schmuck!


Not too lucky, it's over!!!  

But I did have a GREAT time!!!


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Not too lucky, it's over!!!
> 
> But I did have a GREAT time!!!



I'm slow...and special...


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm slow...and special...



You and me BOTH my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2007)

Welcome home, chief!


----------



## Double D (May 1, 2007)

I do tempo work for about 3 weeks then switch back to controlled. Then I like to use 3 weeks to really focus on iso's.


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Welcome home, chief!


Thank you my Friend!!!



Double D said:


> I do tempo work for about 3 weeks then switch back to controlled. Then I like to use 3 weeks to really focus on iso's.


Interesting, been thinking about changing things up in here myself, feels like too much volume for me!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2007)

*Today - 5/2/07

PUSH DAY*

*RC=4/1/explode/1*

*Flat BB Bench Press*
135x12 warmup
185x6 warmup
225x3 warmup
260x10
260x9

*Standing Military Press*
165x6
r/p
165x2
r/p
165x2

*Incline DB Press*
85x8
r/p
85x2
r/p
85x1

*Pushdowns*
120x6
r/p
120x2
r/p
120x2

Shoulder is really sore, concentrating on PERFECT form so I don't hurt it!!!
Starting off w/ a percentage of max lifts, so #'s are going to be low, please don't make fun of me, I'm fragile today.................


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2007)

Archangel said:


> please don't make fun of me, I'm fragile today.................



6'3", 240+ lbs? Sorry Arch.  The word fragile doesn't come to mind.


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> 6'3", 240+ lbs? Sorry Arch.  The word fragile doesn't come to mind.



  I guess not, LOL!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 2, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> 6'3", 240+ lbs? Sorry Arch.  The word fragile doesn't come to mind.



True that bastard lol


----------



## Stewart14 (May 3, 2007)

Archangel said:


> *Today - 5/2/07*
> 
> *PUSH DAY*
> 
> ...


 
hey there fragile boy!  

Archie, if I may, based on an observation of your workouts, I think you may be having shoulder trouble because it seems to me that you have a disproportionate amount of lifts going on at the shouder joint.  I think you may be doing too many horizontal pushing movements, and not balancing that out with horizontal pulling movements.  

If I am not mistaken , your pull day consists of deadlifts, a pulldown exercise and a rowing exercise, but here on your push day, you have 3 pressing exercises.  That is 3:1 and since you are (were) lifting such heavy weights, *could* be the cause of your problems.

I have tried to do this in my routines lately, make sure I balance things out the best I can.  For every exercise, I find its antagonist movement, and make sure they even out.  Here are some examples:
bench press, db press <==> chest supported rows, db rows
Overhead press, db shoulder press <==> pullups, chinups, pulldowns
dips <==> upright rows

since I am not an expert, I can't tell you with any certainty that this is the cause of your pain, but I do know, that since I have made a conscious effort to balance things around my shoulder joint, I have not had any kind of pain whatsoever in over 2 years now.  I used to get terrible shoulder pain from doing sets of 3 on the FLAT bench press with a pinkies on the ring grip a couple years ago.  NOW, I just did 325 for 3 with a middle finger on rings grip and had no pain at all, so there might be some merit to it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2007)

Also interjecting that when a disproportionate amount of C does not obtain balance from x, y and z, the deltastratamonolophopus is not working on the horizontal plane of the pecadecaoompaloompa!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2007)

Also...  dirka dirka


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 3, 2007)

What she said


----------



## Stewart14 (May 3, 2007)

hmph...


----------



## Pylon (May 3, 2007)

Wik


----------



## Double D (May 3, 2007)

Incredible bench numbers.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> hmph...




You know I love you!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 4, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> You know I love you!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Also interjecting that when a disproportionate amount of C does not obtain balance from x, y and z, the deltastratamonolophopus is not working on the horizontal plane of the pecadecaoompaloompa!!!



Everyone knows that!


----------



## Pylon (May 5, 2007)

Happy Cinco De Mayo, Archie!


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2007)

Thank you all, been a REALLY busy weekend here, sorry havn't been on, will have more time tomorrow, hope all is well for you and your enjoying a GREAT weekend, GOD speed!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 6, 2007)

Hey Arch!  Godspeed to you as well.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2007)

Sir Arch


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Arch!  Godspeed to you as well.


Thank you my Friend!!!



Fitgirl70 said:


> Sir Arch


  Right back atcha Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2007)

*Today 5-7-07

Leg Day*

*RC=4/1/explode/1*

*Squats ATF*
135x12 *warmup*
225x6 *warmup*
315x2 *warmup*
325x1 *warmup*
345x12
r/p
345x2
r/p
345x1

*Leg Press*
630x10
r/p
630x3
r/p
630x2

*Standing Calve Raises*
180x15
r/p
180x5
r/p
180x3

*Rope Pulldowns/Ins*
200x17
r/p
200x6
r/p
200x4

Nixing the second set of anything, sticking w/rest pause from here on out, I get a better feel in the muscles while I do that!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 7, 2007)

damn Arch, RP on squats??? Are you suicidal??


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 7, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> damn Arch, RP on squats??? Are you suicidal??


Then to follow it up with leg press RP's!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 7, 2007)

Dam you are crazy!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2007)

What is r/p??

Sir Arch, 345 on squats????


----------



## Double D (May 8, 2007)

r/p=rest pause


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2007)

what kind of prick warms up with 325?












Oh yeah...a really strong one.


----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2007)

Archangel said:


> *Squats ATF*
> 135x12 *warmup*
> 225x6 *warmup*
> 315x2 *warmup*
> ...


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2007)

Pylon said:


> what kind of prick warms up with 325?



A big strong one who smites people who call him a prick.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2007)

Sir Arch, you need to use that image for your new avy.  That is totally you!




DOMS said:


>


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> damn Arch, RP on squats??? Are you suicidal??


  I absolutely LOVE r/p, totally fries the muscle!!!



JerseyDevil said:


> Then to follow it up with leg press RP's!


  Oh yeah, the burn is so intense, Gotta love it!!!



Brutus_G said:


> Dam you are crazy!


  Tru Dat!!! LOL!!!



Fitgirl70 said:


> What is r/p??
> 
> Sir Arch, 345 on squats????


Rest/Pause, I'm trying to get the #'s up!!!



Double D said:


> r/p=rest pause


Thanks for gettin my back Brother D2!!!



Pylon said:


> what kind of prick warms up with 325?
> 
> Oh yeah...a really strong one.


  Your killin me Brother Pylon!!!



DOMS said:


>


Thank you Brother DOMS!!!  I really like that pic!!!





Triple Threat said:


> A big strong one who smites people who call him a prick.


  



Fitgirl70 said:


> Sir Arch, you need to use that image for your new avy.  That is totally you!


Ya think??? Thanks for the compliment!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2007)

*Today 5-9-07

Push Day*

*RC=5/1/EXPLODE/1*

*Light weight to get form and Explosion down!!!*

*Bench Press*
135x12 *warmup*
185x6 *warmup*
205x3 *warmup*
225x1 *warmup*
245x11
r/p
245x3
r/p
245x2

*Standing Military Presses*
165x8
r/p
165x3
r/p
165x2

*Dips*
BWx12
r/p
BWx3
r/p
BWx1

I know, it's time to add weight to the dips, will do, but am alternating these w/close grip benches, so in a couple of weeks!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 9, 2007)

Great job Archie.


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2007)




----------



## DeadBolt (May 9, 2007)

Heya archie check your PMs!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 10, 2007)

Archie has PMS?


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 10, 2007)

> Archie has PMS


 
LOL  you never know. 
I got a question for ya. So if R/P means Rest/Pause how do you do use/perform it?.


----------



## Double D (May 10, 2007)

Nice workout Archie, KILLER!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2007)

LOL Noooooo PM........s

Wise ass 

DiGi-
Rest pause lets say your benching...Do your reps a rest pause would be after the concentric portion you stop at the top for a rest/pause or vise versa at the bottom of the ecentric portion you would do a rest pause.  I dont know the way arch is doing it w/ his workout but alot of people do it once they hit failure...they will rest pause to crank some more out and increase hypertrophy.  There are many aspects of it but thats it in a nutshell.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 10, 2007)

DiGiTaL said:


> LOL  you never know.
> I got a question for ya. So if R/P means Rest/Pause how do you do use/perform it?.


Deadbolt's description of a rest pause is correct, but I think Arch does it the way I do..... Doggcrapp style.

Do a set with a weight you can handle for 8-12 reps to failure (DC says 8, but I notice Arch likes to go higher).  Rack the weight.   Take some DEEP breaths, then after about 20-25 seconds, do another set aiming for 4-6 reps.  Rack the weight, rinse and repeat, then go for 1-3 reps.   It's killa.  I can only do this type of training for 4-5 weeks, then need a break.  But Arch is an animal!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I can only do this type of training for 4-5 weeks, then need a break.



Thats b/c your old


----------



## Triple Threat (May 11, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Thats b/c your old



     JD and I don't exactly like them words, youngster.


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Great job Archie.


Thank you BRother BB!!!



Pylon said:


>


 



DeadBolt said:


> Heya archie check your PMs!


Did, you have one waiting for ya as I write!!!



Triple Threat said:


> Archie has PMS?


   



DiGiTaL said:


> LOL  you never know.
> I got a question for ya. So if R/P means Rest/Pause how do you do use/perform it?.


Just like Brother JD described!!! Welcome to my side of the Gym!!!



Double D said:


> Nice workout Archie, KILLER!


Thank you BRother D2!!!



JerseyDevil said:


> Deadbolt's description of a rest pause is correct, but I think Arch does it the way I do..... Doggcrapp style.
> 
> Do a set with a weight you can handle for 8-12 reps to failure (DC says 8, but I notice Arch likes to go higher).  Rack the weight.   Take some DEEP breaths, then after about 20-25 seconds, do another set aiming for 4-6 reps.  Rack the weight, rinse and repeat, then go for 1-3 reps.   It's killa.  I can only do this type of training for 4-5 weeks, then need a break.  But Arch is an animal!


Exactly, thanks for gettin my Back my Friend!!!





DeadBolt said:


> Thats b/c your old


  Hey now!!!  



Triple Threat said:


> JD and I don't exactly like them words, youngster.


"sniff, Sniff" I can still smell similac on his Breath Brother Triple!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2007)

*Today 5-11-07

Pull Day*

*Rack Deads* (pins about mid shin level)
135x12 *warmup*
225x6 *warmup*
315x3 *warmup*
335x1 *warmup*
375x7
r/p
375x3
r/p
375x1

*BB Bent Over Rows* (Underhand grip or Dorian Rows)
225x7
r/p
225x3
r/p
225x2

*Hammer Strength Pulldowns*
270x8
r/p
270x2
r/p
270x1

*Standing DB Curls*
35x20 (10/10)
r/p
35x8 (4/4)
r/p
35x8 (4/4)

Will be alternating between Rack Deads and Conventional Deads, trying something new!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 11, 2007)

Very impressed with the rows and the higher rep deads.


----------



## Pylon (May 12, 2007)




----------



## JerseyDevil (May 12, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Will be alternating between Rack Deads and Conventional Deads, trying something new!!!


I think that is a great plan Brother Arch.  I tried this before, and it seemed to be better then doing deads each time.


----------



## Double D (May 12, 2007)

Very nice workout Archie. Numbers lookin strong.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 15, 2007)

What's up Brother Arch?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2007)

Sir Arch!!!

I bow to you sir.


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2007)

Hi all, sorry have not been on, been EXTREMELY busy this past week!!! My Best Friend (and w/o partner) is trying to move from illinois over here close to me, so I'm helping him look for houses and stuff like that, so we took this week off as he is trying to sell his house at the momment, so he had alot to take care of so we both decided to take the week off!!!

Coming back next week w/ a different approach, a "reverse Heavy Duty" so to speak!!!

GOD speed you all and thank you for the encouragement!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2007)

after browsing for just a minute, I must say...strong doesn't even come CLOSE!!  You are doing great Arch!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 17, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Hi all, sorry have not been on, been EXTREMELY busy this past week!!! My Best Friend (and w/o partner) is trying to move from illinois over here close to me, so I'm helping him look for houses and stuff like that, so we took this week off as he is trying to sell his house at the momment, so he had alot to take care of so we both decided to take the week off!!!


You are a good friend Arch!


----------



## Pylon (May 17, 2007)

Reverse HD?  I'm intrigued....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Thats b/c your old


 


Triple Threat said:


> JD and I don't exactly like them words, youngster.


 

..as Kelso from 'That 70's Show' would say:
BURN!


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2007)

hiya Arch!


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

Wheres he moving from Arch?


----------



## King Silverback (May 21, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> after browsing for just a minute, I must say...strong doesn't even come CLOSE!!  You are doing great Arch!


Thank you Sister Billie!!!




JerseyDevil said:


> You are a good friend Arch!


I try Brother JD, I try!!!




Pylon said:


> Reverse HD?  I'm intrigued....


Nothing really major, just starting w/compound movements first instead of pre-exhaust!!!




Burner02 said:


> hiya Arch!


How goes it BRother Burner??? Hope all is well!!!




Fitgirl70 said:


> Me too!


Thank you Sister Fitty!!! I see your doin awesome!!!




Double D said:


> Wheres he moving from Arch?


From Granite City!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 21, 2007)

*Today 5-21-07

Chest/Back*

*Chest*
*Flat BB Bench*
135x12 warmup
225x6 warmup
245x2 warmup
275x6
rest/pause
275x1
rest/pause
275x1 + 1 Negative

*Incline DB Flyes*
70x10
rest/pause
70x3
rest/pause
70x1

*Back*
*Deadlifts*
135x12 warmup
225x6 warmup
315x2 warmup
375x6
rest/pause
375x1
rest/pause
375x1

*Hammer Strength Pulldowns*
390x10
rest/pause
390x3
rest/pause
390x2

*Seated Hammer Strength Row*
360x8
rest/pause
360x3
rest/pause
360x2 + 1 Negative

DONE!!! This really kicked my behind, was about 15 minutes of work, I know I'm slackin!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2007)

this looks killer!!  70lb DB on Flies?? OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> "sniff, Sniff" I can still smell similac on his Breath Brother Triple!!!



I almost missed this one...the war is on now


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2007)

Still doing the powerlifting thing or have you gone back to good old HIT?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> *Today 5-21-07*
> 
> *Chest/Back*
> 
> ...


Another kick butt workout Arch.... slackin indeed  .


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2007)

Nice work, Archie!  

so, any dates on a lifting comp yet?


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> this looks killer!!  70lb DB on Flies?? OMG!!!!!!!


Thank you Sister Billie, I'm tryin!!!





DeadBolt said:


> I almost missed this one...the war is on now


   




Triple Threat said:


> Still doing the powerlifting thing or have you gone back to good old HIT?


Still PLing, just going about it in a different way, you know me!!!



JerseyDevil said:


> Another kick butt workout Arch.... slackin indeed  .


Thank you, I try my Friend!!!



Pylon said:


> Nice work, Archie!
> 
> so, any dates on a lifting comp yet?


Thank you too Brother Pylon, no, not yet!!! I gotta get my #'s up, and I'm a LONG way from that!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2007)

*Today 5-23-07

LEGS*

*RC=4/1/Explode/1*

*Squats (ATF)*
135x12 warmup
225x6 warmup
315x3 warmup
355x1 warmup
375x7
r/p
375x2
r/p
375x1

*Leg Press*
630x10
r/p
630x2
r/p
630x2

*Lying Leg Curls*
180x6
r/p
180x1
r/p
180x Forced Rep + 1 Negative

*Standing Calve Raises*
225x12
r/p
225x3
r/p
225x2


Rest/pause is EXACTLY 10 seconds, we time each other!!! All in all not too bad I guess!!!


----------



## Double D (May 23, 2007)

375x1 ATG=Every inch kicking your ass!

Nice work Archie. Beautiful numbers as always.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 23, 2007)

Damn nice workout arch!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2007)

Nice numbers Arch!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 25, 2007)

I said it once, and I'll say it again. YOU ARE AN ANIMAL!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2007)

Good luck with that whole walking thing this weekend...  

Any big plans for the holiday?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2007)

have a great weekend!


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> 375x1 ATG=Every inch kicking your ass!
> 
> Nice work Archie. Beautiful numbers as always.


Thank you my Friend, appreciate that!!!





DeadBolt said:


> Damn nice workout arch!!!


Many thanks to you too!!!



b_reed23 said:


> Nice numbers Arch!


Sister Billie, I thank you!!!



JerseyDevil said:


> I said it once, and I'll say it again. YOU ARE AN ANIMAL!!!


Animal??? Me??? Nah, just trying to keep up with you guys!!! Thank you for the encouragement my Friend!!!



b_reed23 said:


> have a great weekend!


I did, hope you did too!!!




Pylon said:


> Good luck with that whole walking thing this weekend...
> 
> Any big plans for the holiday?


I hear ya, no big plans, BBQ and relaxation!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2007)

*Today 5-29-07

Chest/Back*

*Rep Cadence=3/1/explode/1*

*CHEST*
*BB Bench*
135x12 warmup
225x6 warmup
245x3 warmup
290x5
rest/pause
290x1
rest/pause
290x1 + 1 negative

*Incline DB Flyes*
75x10
rest/pause
75x2
rest/pause
75x1

*BACK*
*BB Shrugs*
135x12 warmup
225x6 warmup
315x3 warmup
365x8
rest/pause
365x2
rest/pause
365x1

*Dorian Hammer Rows*
320x6
rest/pause
320x2
rest/pause
320x1 + 1 negative

I'm DONE!!! This one really made me work today, I am beyond spent!!!

Hope all had a GREAT and SAFE holiday!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 29, 2007)

Holy crap that looks intense!!! Nice work King Kong.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 29, 2007)




----------



## DeadBolt (May 29, 2007)

King kong was better looking baker 

Nice numbers archy!


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

A 290 negative is hard as hell. I did a 330 negative over the winter and that damn near killed me!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 30, 2007)

Archangel said:


> no big plans, BBQ and relaxation!!!



  That's always a good combo.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 30, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> King kong was better looking baker
> 
> Nice numbers archy!


 

I don't know about that, but I bet Archy could BENCHPRESS King Kong


----------



## DeadBolt (May 30, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> I don't know about that, but I bet Archy could BENCHPRESS King Kong



 

Just joshin ya!


----------



## Devlin (May 31, 2007)

Thought it was about time I dropped in here.  Hope all is well with you.  I see you are stil posting amazing workouts


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2007)

Archangel said:


> *Today 5-29-07
> 
> Chest/Back*
> 
> ...





Slackin' again I see....WOW!  I bow to you Sir Arch   
  

If that's slackin' I guess I better drag my corpse over to the gym and do some real slackin'


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 31, 2007)

Hey Arch, are you still planning on doing a PL meet?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 1, 2007)

Dam looking really strong on the bench and the rows.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you ALL, been extremely busy, still w/o but no time to post!!! Heres on for today

*6-4-07*
*Chest/Back*

*rep cadence 3/1/explode/1*

*CHEST*
*Flat BB Bench*
135x12 warmup
225x6 warmup
265x2 warmup
295x5
rest/pause
295x2
rest/pause
295x1 + 1 Negative

*Incline DB Incline Flyes*
80x10
rest/pause
80x4
rest/pause
80x1

*BACK*
*Rack Deads*
135x12 warmup
225x6 warmup
315x2 warmup
405x9
rest/pause
405x3
rest/pause
405x1

*Hammer Strength Hi Rows*
300x9
rest/pause
300x2
rest/pause
300x1 + 1 Negative


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 4, 2007)

Crazy strong Arch!! People at your gym must run to move out of your way when you walk in. The amount of weight you work with makes my eyes pop out.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 4, 2007)

Sweet numbers Arch!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 5, 2007)

265 on a warmup for bench....


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

Those flys are enormous! Nice work Arch!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice workouts, bro! And the 70's on flyes is very impressive, have you ever taken a video of them? Just curious how much you bend your arms, etc.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 5, 2007)

Jesus you beast Archie!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 5, 2007)

lookin good big guy!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

I am starting to wonder where he is?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2007)

Well, I can't say anything about him not being here, I guess.  Like I always say, people who live in tin houses shouldn't throw can openers...


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 13, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Well, I can't say anything about him not being here, I guess.  Like I always say, people who live in tin houses shouldn't throw can openers...



Hey if you throw a can opener at a can it doesnt just break open you gotta clamp it then twist the thingy.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hiya Archie!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2007)

You know he's out having fun without us...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2007)

smiting evil doers...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 13, 2007)

Where are you Arch!  We needs some inspiration.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2007)

archi but lil bit down and type something already!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 18, 2007)

bump for the big guy...hope everything is ok!


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

Heres wondering about you kid!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## Pylon (Jun 21, 2007)

Dang it...every time this thing gets bumped, I keep hoping Archie has checked in.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Dang it...every time this thing gets bumped, I keep hoping Archie has checked in.



Well, you're about to be disappointed again.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 22, 2007)

Knock, knock... anybody home.......


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2007)

Hello ALL, Sorry about my absence, my computer was fried and have not been able to get on, I am finally back up and the w/o's have still been going, changed things up a bit (suprise suprise) And am actually going more towards the bodybuilding route again, will be starting a different journal, since the Plifting thing is going bye bye, LOL!!!

Hope all is well with everyone, will get to your journals now...............

GOD speed!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 22, 2007)

Post a link when you make it curious to see what youll be doing. Im doing a body part split maybe youll join me lol.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome back Arch!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 22, 2007)

Hooray!  Welcome back, Arch!

So, why are you bailing on the PL?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 22, 2007)

umm long time reader, first time poster..lol

I'd just like to say you have some monster workouts ArchAngel!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Post a link when you make it curious to see what youll be doing. Im doing a body part split maybe youll join me lol.


I will post it up Brother Brutus!!! I'll be doing a Heavy Duty/High Intensity type of a routine, of course it will be "Angel-ized"  




JerseyDevil said:


> Welcome back Arch!


Thank you my Friend, it's GOOD to be back!!!



Pylon said:


> Hooray!  Welcome back, Arch!
> 
> So, why are you bailing on the PL?


Thank you too my Friend, just because my #'s weren't up to snuff, and to be quite honest, I was bored w/the routine!!!



Scarface30 said:


> umm long time reader, first time poster..lol
> 
> I'd just like to say you have some monster workouts ArchAngel!


Brother Scarface, thank you and welcome, post in more often!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 23, 2007)

Archangel said:


> changed things up a bit (suprise suprise) And am actually going more towards the bodybuilding route again, will be starting a different journal, since the Plifting thing is going bye bye,



At least you gave the PL a try.  I'll be watching for the new journal.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

I can say Arch powerlifting gets boring really fast! I will be interested to see where you go from here!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 25, 2007)

Tick, tock... Where's that new journal?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 26, 2007)

Hes probably just busy and forgot about us


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 26, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Tick, tock... Where's that new journal?



He's probably trying to think of a really cool name for it.  Perhaps we should help him out?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> At least you gave the PL a try.  I'll be watching for the new journal.


Yes Sir, I tried!!! #'s where just not there so I'm switchin back!!!


Double D said:


> I can say Arch powerlifting gets boring really fast! I will be interested to see where you go from here!


Your not kidding, thanks for the encouragement!!!


soxmuscle said:


> Tick, tock... Where's that new journal?


I'ma workin on it!!!


Brutus_G said:


> Hes probably just busy and forgot about us


Nah, I am busy, but didn't forget about ya!!!


Triple Threat said:


> He's probably trying to think of a really cool name for it.  Perhaps we should help him out?


LOL, That I am!!! I'm thinkin "Heavy Duty/High Intensity - Angel Style"


Yesterdays w/o :

*Chest/Back*

*Chest*
*Incline BB Bench*
135x12 wu
185x6 wu
225x3 wu
275x9   Had at least 3 more in me, but right shoulder started to hurt and felt weak, so I quit!!! Thinking about switching to DB's

*Pec Dec*
140x12
r/p
140x4
r/p
140x1

*BACK*
*Deads*
135x12 wu
225x6 wu
315x3 wu
405x1 wu
455x5
r/p
455x2
r/p
455x1

*Hammer Strength Hi-Pulls*
305x7
r/p
305x2
r/p
305x1

*Straight Arm Pulldowns*
120x16
r/p
120x6
r/p
120x4

Not sure what to think about shoulder, it is tender, but the first time I've done Inclines in a while w/ a BB, thinking maybe to restrictive so I will attempt DB's next week!!!

*Rep Cadence was 4/1/2/1 *

Will be finalizing the routine and doing it next week:

Mon-Chest/Delts/Tri's
Wed-Back/Traps/Biceps
Fri-Legs/Abs

My partner and I are discussing doing a BBing show, but not until next year, so we will see how it goes!!!

Hope all is well with EVERYONE!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 26, 2007)

Congrats on the new direction Arch.  I thought you would love PL'ing, and hey your numbers were awesome.  But you got to do what YOU want to do!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 26, 2007)

455x5 for deads!! thats killer Archangel!


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

Your incline presses make me sick! You stud you!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Congrats on the new direction Arch.  I thought you would love PL'ing, and hey your numbers were awesome.  But you got to do what YOU want to do!


Thank you BRother JD, I did, it just got to be the same ole same ole, and I was really, REALLY missin the other side of it, not to mention I ate EVERYTING i could, LOL!!!


Scarface30 said:


> 455x5 for deads!! thats killer Archangel!


Thank you Brother Scarface, appreciate the encouragement!!!


Double D said:


> Your incline presses make me sick! You stud you!


Thank you, but them Inclines I think hurt my shoulder, will be attempting DB's next week to see if that helps!!!


Today - 6-29-07

A quick Legs/Abs w/o

*RC=3/1/Explode/1*

*Squats - ATF*
135x12 wu
225x6 wu
315x3 wu
405x1 wu
425x7
rest/pause
425x3
rest/pause
425x1

*Leg Extensions*
245x12
rest/pause
245x4
rest/pause
245x1 + 10 second hold

*Standing Calves Press*
240x16
rest/pause
240x7
rest/pause
240x2

*Abs*
*Rope Pulldowns*
200x25
rest/pause
200x11
rest/pause
200x4


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 29, 2007)

Those squats are out of this world!!! 

405 x 1 WU   You're the good kind of crazy.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 29, 2007)

Hella strong Arch!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm still reeling over those 275 x 9 incline presses!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2007)

Deads 455 x 5
Squats 425 x 7

And this from the man who says he's not strong enough for powerlifting?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 30, 2007)

those are some serious numbers there Archangel! keep it up!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 1, 2007)

God dang Archie! Those deads are great imagine if we got you some Powerlifting gear youd be able to compete.


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey Buddy........look and see what you think in the journal


----------



## Double D (Jul 1, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Thank you BRother JD, I did, it just got to be the same ole same ole, and I was really, REALLY missin the other side of it, not to mention I ate EVERYTING i could, LOL!!!
> 
> Thank you Brother Scarface, appreciate the encouragement!!!
> 
> ...



Numbers are sick, just sick! You really like that rest pause stuff huh?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Those squats are out of this world!!!
> 
> 405 x 1 WU   You're the good kind of crazy.


Thank you Brother BB, I love to Squat, not sure why, but I do!!!


Witchblade said:


> Hella strong Arch!


Much appreciation Brother Blade!!!


JerseyDevil said:


> I'm still reeling over those 275 x 9 incline presses!


Thank you my Friend, they kinda hurt my shoulder though, gonna stick w/DB's now I think!!!


Triple Threat said:


> Deads 455 x 5
> Squats 425 x 7
> 
> And this from the man who says he's not strong enough for powerlifting?


  Now now now my Friend, I'm not the one pullin 505!!! But I appreciate your encouragement!!!


Scarface30 said:


> those are some serious numbers there Archangel! keep it up!


Thank you Brother Scarface!!!


Brutus_G said:


> God dang Archie! Those deads are great imagine if we got you some Powerlifting gear youd be able to compete.


Ya really think??? I just didn't feel like I was realy doing anything, but I appreciate that!!!


WantItBad said:


> Hey Buddy........look and see what you think in the journal


I will, you know I'll be along for the ride Brother Bad!!!


Double D said:


> Numbers are sick, just sick! You really like that rest pause stuff huh?


Just trying to keep up w/you my Friend!!! I absolutely LOVE rest/pause, really destroys the muscles!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2007)

*Today
7-2-07*

*Uppers using Pre-Exhaust*

*Rep Cadence - 4/1/explode/1*

*Chest*
*Pec Dec*
100x12 wu
140x6 wu
180x2 wu
200x9
rest/pause
200x4
rest/pause
200x1 + 1 static hold for a 15 count

*Incline DB Press*
90x11
rest/pause
90x4
rest/pause
90x2

*Back*
*Straight arm Pulldowns*
80x12 wu
95x6 wu
105x1 wu
105x9
rest/pause
105x3
rest/pause
105x1

*Hammer Strength Chest Supported Rows (Horizontal Grip)*
270x11
rest/pause
270x5
rest/pause
270x2 + 2 each single arm pulls

*Delts*
skipped 'em

*Biceps*
*Preacher Curls*
90x9
rest/pause
90x3
rest/pause
90x1 + static hold half way down for a 10 count

*Triceps*
*Nautilus Hi Extensions (single arm)*
70x7
rest/pause
70x3 
rest/pause
70x1 + static hold half way up for a 10 count

Not too shabby I guess!!! Gave the Delts a break, they feel fine right now, so I'm hoping I can nurse my right one along!!! Really, REALLY enjoyed the Uppers today, might switch to an Upper/Lower split, not sure just yet!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 2, 2007)

That workout looks evil.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 3, 2007)

great workout Archangel!

do you have a visual or description on what nautilis hi extensions are?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 3, 2007)

Archangel said:


> *Today*
> *7-2-07*
> 
> *Uppers using Pre-Exhaust*
> ...


That looks like a combination of P/RR/S shock week and Dogcrapp.  Love it!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 3, 2007)

Hella strong brotha


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 5, 2007)

Archie your strength is amazing...especialy now I know what your workout is like experiencing it!  My good lord!!  

Hope your holiday was enjoyable!  Been sick all week trying to catch up with journals!!  I will be picking your brain soon for some workout advice!

You sticking w/ your hybrid routine or you going back to regular HIT?


----------

